# Cataclysm kommt und keiner geht hin :-)



## Gfreeman (7. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mit vorliegendem Thread (natürlich) auch ein wenig provokativ sein. Dennoch geht es mir primär darum, auch ein Meinungsbild von Euch zu erfahren, da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.

Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr. 

Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie. Auch die ständigen Verschiebereien von Release-Terminen (Starcraft auf 2010, Diablo wohl erst 2011)- meines Erachtens stehen hier ausschließlich finanzstrategische Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund ---> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.

Finde es auch unbefriedigend, dass Dauerkunden, die schon seit Jahren WoW spielen, immer noch genau so viel bezahlen wie am ersten Tag. In vielen anderen Spielen gibt es Sondertarife (bestes Beispiel Lifetime-Account bei Herr der Ringe). Überall ist es üblich, dass gute, zuverlässige Kunden, Sondertarife gewährt bekommen.

Meines Erachtens hat Blizzard durch die Fusion mit Activision viel an Format verloren. Für mich haben sie den Bogen überspannt. Ich habe mich vollständig von Blizzard abgewandt. 

Wie seht Ihr es. Freut Ihr Euch so richtig auf das Addon oder gibts bei Euch auch andere priorisierte Releases. Würde mich interessieren.

Zusatz: Bitte nicht beleidigend posten (dies kommt leider allzu oft vor, in diesem WoW-Forum - im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren). Man kann auch seine Meinung im normalen Stil loswerden.

Euer Gfreeman


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. September 2009)

Hi,

1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Du solltest aufhören miese Laune zu verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3.Man würde sonst immer hin und her wechseln, wenn der Fraktionswechsel umsonst wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Schokoboy (7. September 2009)

Ich persönlich freue mich zurzeit auf Cataclysm und auf  Assassins Creed 2.
Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich auf kein andres WoW addon so gefreut wie auf Cataclysm weil ich es einfach sau cool finde das die alte welt mal ein bisschen umgestaltet wird^^ (was sie auch nötig hatte)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

die wollen halt geld verdienen wie alle anderen firmen auf dieser welt auch....


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

Dir ist klar dass jede Firma Geld verdienen will? Zusatzleistungen wie Chartransfer sind bei allen MMO Anbietern kostenpflichtig.
Und wo ist der Unterschied ob man für eine Collectors Edition mehr zahlt für sein Diablo Pet oder sich den Live Stream kauft für sein Murloc Marine Pet?

Frag mal die Besitzer von Hellgate London Lifetime Accounts wie es sich gelohnt hat. Abgesehn davon ist das etwas das bei weitem nicht jedes MMO anbietet. Ultima Online ist in den letzten 10 Jahren auch nicht billiger geworden, also wie kommst Du auf den Trichter?

Und was Verschiebung von release Terminen angeht so ist das bei Blizzard doch auch nicht erst seit gestern Mode. Nur früher sagten dann alle lobend: "Ja die werfen eben keine unfertigen Sachen auf den Markt!".


Es macht wenig Sinn Blizzard als Gottfirma in den Himmer zu heben, aber genausowenig macht es Sinn es als Geldgierige Abzock-Klitsche zu brandmarken.


----------



## Gfreeman (7. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...



@ Wowler 12345...

es ist nicht meine Absicht, miese Laune zu verbreiten. Aber mal im Ernst, soll man immer, wenn einem etwas "gegen den Strich geht", dies einfach akzeptieren, aufhören, aufgeben ...  Ist so etwas empfehlenswert, evt. sogar im Reallife?

Leben nicht Foren davon, dass quasi "miese Stimmung" erzeugt wird.

Deine letzte Aussage ist zu pauschal und nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt auch andere Denkmodelle, z. B. dass man einmal innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitabschnittes gratis wechseln darf. Z. B. das erste Mal umsonst, dann alle viertel oder halben Jahre einmal umsonst .... Da gibts genug Beispiele, man muss nicht immer gleich das volle Programm fahren und abkassieren. 

Trotzdem danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich höre jetzt auf, miese Stimmung zu erzeugen.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Gartarus (7. September 2009)

FRECHHEIT!

Eine Firma will möglichst viel Umsatz machen.

Ist ja fast so als würde ich für meine Arbeit Geld verlangen.


----------



## Totemwächter (7. September 2009)

Ich Freue mich nachwie vor auf Catalysm!
Und ich finde das alle, wirklich alle, Preise die blizzard macht gerecht fertigt sind Denn wo eine leistung erbracht wird soll auch gezahlt werden!
Und wenn ich schon diese vergleiche höre wie "in Lotr is das so..." oder "Aber in warhammer geht das..." dann kommt mir schon mein verdautest hoch.
Natürlich wollen die geld verdienen und das würde jeder machen wenn er die möglichkeit hätte!

Wenn dir das gegen den strich geht, schreib doch eine E-Mail an blizzard die beherzigen die bestimmt und ich wette du bist der erste der das macht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IIIFireIII (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die wollen halt geld verdienen wie alle anderen firmen auf dieser welt auch....



Für viele hier ist das was ganz neues.
Ein großer Teil der Leute denkt, daß die alles ehrenamtlich und aus reiner nächstenliebe machen sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neme16 (7. September 2009)

Ich finde es erstaunend das Blizzard so viele gute Spiele am laufen hält und neue sehr gute entwickelt 

andere schaffen es nicht mal 1 Spiel vernüpftig zu gestalten :>


----------



## szene333 (7. September 2009)

- Naja, mich regt nicht auf, dass der Fraktionswechsel Geld kostet, sondern dass er überhaupt möglich ist.
- Die Gebühr für den Livestream zur Blizzcon fand ich auch unverschämt (auch wenn er freiwillig ist)
- Ein Livetime-Account würde ich mir auch wünschen, wird aber wohl nie kommen.

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, dass Blizz selbstverständlich Geld verdienen will. Aber wie oben schon gesagt. Dass deshalb (und nur deshalb) ein Fraktionswechsel möglich ist, ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob das Melken der Kuh WOW so weitergeht. Die Abozahlen sind zwar stabil, das liegt aber scheinbar daran, dass die gekündigten Europa/USA-Abo´s durch chinesische Abos aufgefangen werden und ich bezweifele, dass die Chinesen auch 13 € bezahlen. Das ist alledings nur eine reine Vermutung meinerseits. 

WOW ist doch sehr kommerziell geworden. Ob das an der Fusion liegt, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Gartarus (7. September 2009)

So ich bins nochmal ich hab mir das nochmal durhc den kopf gehen lassen.
Ich selbst bin angehender Programmiere und wenn man bedenkt das WoW seid über 5Jahren(+Beta)besteht und Sachen wie Fraktions/Rassen /Geschlechterwechsel nie vorgesehn, muss man schon sagen das die Progger da bestimmt Tag und Nacht sitzen um neues einzufügen.

Ich stell mir den Programmcode vor der bis jetzt super Funktioniert hat und plötzlich sagt die Geschäftsleitung: "Du hörma. Ich will nen Zwergen zum Tauren machen geht dat iwie?". Ich denke die hatten nen Haufen Arbeit und ich denke die Arbeit sollte auch belohnt werden.


----------



## Nataku (7. September 2009)

Hm, wenn ich mich in die Lage von Blizz versetze...

Warum sollte ich einen optionalen Dienst, der nicht notwendig ist, den aber viele Spieler verlangen (in diesem Fall Fraktionswechseln) kostenlos anbieten? Es wird ja keiner gezwungen, diesen Dienst zu nutzen. Zum andern gibts noch den Grund, den mein Vorposter genannt hat. Es würden zu viele Leute immer wieder tun, gäbe Chaos in den Realmstrukturen (was, Horde dominiert im PvP? 1000 Leute wechseln. Wie, jetzt ist Allianz plötzlich stärker? 1000 Leute wechseln nochmal).
mfg


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> WOW ist doch sehr kommerziell geworden. Ob das an der Fusion liegt, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.



Ja, im Gegensatz zu früher wo man noch das Spiel umsonst bekam und keine Abogebühren zahlen musste ist es schon sehr schlimm geworden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (7. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dir...



Hallo Tikume, das ist das erste mal das ich Dir zu 100% zustimmen kann.

@Topic: 
Einige Sachen müssen Geld kosten (Chartransfer, Umbenennen und Fraktionswechsel), ansonsten steigt niemand mehr durch wer was wie wo ist. Eine solche Aktion macht (sollte) man eben nicht unüberlegt (machen).

Lifetime-Acc wären Nett aber leidet evtl. die Qualität der Erweiterungen, da für den Hersteller immer weniger Geld reinkommt

Das Blizz Termine verschiebt war und wird hoffentlich immer so sein. Stimmt die Qualität nicht wird nicht veröffentlicht. Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist Blizz die einzige Firma die ein Spiel bei 90% weggeworfen hat weils nicht ihren Vorstellungen entsprach. Ander Firmen kassieren hier die Spielergemeinde mit einem Release noch schön ab.

Und falls jetzt jemand kommt von wegen WoW ist doch nur Buggy... geh woanders trollen! Die Bugs sind deutlich weniger als es der Komplexität des Spiels des entspricht.


----------



## Ematra (7. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Leuten wie Dir wünsche ich ja immer, dass sie für das halbe Geld doppelt so viel arbeiten müssen. Dann könnte ich höhnisch grinsen und sagen - lebe mit den Verändrungen oder hör auf... Und glaub nicht, dass es Hartz IV gibt. Da Du selbst gekündigt hast, würgen wir Dir dafür ne Sperre rein.

Und verbreite deswegen bloß keine schlechte Laune!


----------



## Marvîn (7. September 2009)

Ich freue mich wie riesig auf dass Addon.
Entweder hole ich mir es auch und es ich kann wieder schön lange was gutes zocken (wie ich hoffe), 
oder ich und mein Freund bauen uns nachts um 11 Uhr in Essen vorm Mediamarkt oder so Klappstühle auf nur um die verrückten Süchtis zu sehen die um 12 Uhr dass Addon holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elorinel (7. September 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Ich Freue mich nachwie vor auf Catalysm!
> Und ich finde das alle, wirklich alle, Preise die blizzard macht gerecht fertigt sind Denn wo eine leistung erbracht wird soll auch gezahlt werden!
> Und wenn ich schon diese vergleiche höre wie "in Lotr is das so..." oder "Aber in warhammer geht das..." dann kommt mir schon mein verdautest hoch.
> Natürlich wollen die geld verdienen und das würde jeder machen wenn er die möglichkeit hätte!
> ...



/sign

Genau das ist es... das hier ist WoW und nicht LotR oder WH:O, jede Firma will Gewinn machen, wenn du einen Chars transferiert bekommen haben möchtest, macht das niemand weniger als ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard der sich dann an einen Rechner setzt und die Daten kopiert. In einigen Kreisen würde man das Bearbeitungsgebühr betrachente die evtl. 10€ kostet und dann nochmal 10€ für den Mitarbeiter der sich die Mühe macht das zu erledigen. Heute gibt es nichts mehr kostenlos und das wird sich in naher Zukunft auch nicht ändern. Also man findet sich mit ab oder man spart sich die 13€/mon. und die ganze Addonkauferei und setzt nicht draußen und trinkt nen Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Aleonia Nightwhisper


----------



## Xiut (7. September 2009)

oO Wieso sind die Smilies immer im gleichen Takt?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (7. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass besagtes Addon noch laaange nicht im Laden ist, hat die Nachricht eigentlich keinen rechten Einfluss auf mein Spielverhalten. Ich bin schon gespannt, was da auf uns zukommt, aber für schlaflose Nächte reicht es nicht.



> Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr.



Mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht.



> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen,



Da das keine Leistung ist, die man dreimal im Monat in Anspruch nehmen muss, ist das eigentlich egal. Ich würde auch nicht erwarten, dass das Fraktionswechsel-Entgelt zur tragenden Säule der WoW-Finazierung wird. Eher hilft es, das Chaos zu vermeiden, wenn alle möglichen Spieler meinen, nach Belieben hin- und her zu wechseln.

Alternative: Neue Spielfigur anlegen und leveln. Geld gespart und Spielspaß gewonnen!



> oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel-



Wem es das wert ist... es gibt auch Leute, die zahlen Geld dafür, sich Fußball im Fernsehen anschauen zu können. 



> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.



Die meisten Gamer dürften ihre Zahlungen davon abhängig machen, ob sie Spaß am Spiel haben oder nicht. Wem es nicht mehr gefällt, der steigt auch aus, ohne dass ein alternatives Spiel veröffentlicht wird. 



> Finde es auch unbefriedigend, dass Dauerkunden, die schon seit Jahren WoW spielen, immer noch genau so viel bezahlen wie am ersten Tag. In vielen anderen Spielen gibt es Sondertarife (bestes Beispiel Lifetime-Account bei Herr der Ringe). Überall ist es üblich, dass gute, zuverlässige Kunden, Sondertarife gewährt bekommen.



Wäre zwar nett, wenn es sowas gäbe, aber es ist keineswegs überall üblich. Die Monatskarte für die Straßenbahn wird auch Jahr für Jahr teurer, egal wie lange ich schon eine habe.



> Meines Erachtens hat Blizzard durch die Fusion mit Activision viel an Format verloren. Für mich haben sie den Bogen überspannt. Ich habe mich vollständig von Blizzard abgewandt.



Das Format hat sich dem Kundenstamm angepasst. Millionen Spielern muss man halt anders bedienen als ein paar hunderttausend. 



> Wie seht Ihr es. Freut Ihr Euch so richtig auf das Addon oder gibts bei Euch auch andere priorisierte Releases.



Wie schon gesagt: Ich bin gespannt auf das Addon, aber nicht unbedingt ungeduldig. Ich finde bis dahin schon noch meinen Spielspaß in der "alten" alten Welt plus Scherbenwelt plus Nordend.


----------



## Nagostyrian (7. September 2009)

Als ich im Gildenchat gehört hab, dass der Trailer für Cataclysm draußen ist, hab ich den Raid unterbrochen um mir den anzuschauen.
Ich war sofort begeistert davon, da endlich mal was neues passiert und nich einfach neue Gebiete drangeklatscht werden...


----------



## szene333 (7. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja, im Gegensatz zu früher wo man noch das Spiel umsonst bekam und keine Abogebühren zahlen musste ist es schon sehr schlimm geworden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieder einmal hast Du einen Satz scheinbar nicht gelesen, bevor Du ihn kommentiert hast.


----------



## ricci (7. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...




/sign und /close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg der ditt


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Wieder einmal hast Du einen Satz scheinbar nicht gelesen, bevor Du ihn kommentiert hast.



Doch das habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand einen Friseursalon hat und irgendwann anfängt auch noch ne Maniküre anzubieten, ist er dann total kommerziell geworden weil die Maniküre auch was kostet?


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> So ich bins nochmal ich hab mir das nochmal durhc den kopf gehen lassen.
> Ich selbst bin angehender Programmiere und wenn man bedenkt das WoW seid über 5Jahren(+Beta)besteht und Sachen wie Fraktions/Rassen /Geschlechterwechsel nie vorgesehn, muss man schon sagen das die Progger da bestimmt Tag und Nacht sitzen um neues einzufügen.
> 
> Ich stell mir den Programmcode vor der bis jetzt super Funktioniert hat und plötzlich sagt die Geschäftsleitung: "Du hörma. Ich will nen Zwergen zum Tauren machen geht dat iwie?". Ich denke die hatten nen Haufen Arbeit und ich denke die Arbeit sollte auch belohnt werden.


Wer sagt das es so ist? Möglicherweise war dieses Feature schon lange verfügbar und es wurde nur auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt gewartet?! Es ist müßig über Firmeninterna zu spekuleren. Sowohl in die eine als auch in die andere Richtung. Ich für meinen Teil traue keinen Worten von Großunternehmen mehr. Das einzige was zählt sind Taten. Diese Taten von Blizzard sind mir durchaus 13€ im Monat wert. Unabhängig ob irgendwelche Featuers angeboten werden die ich nicht gut finde. 

Denn für euch hat es keine Auswirkung ob es solche Features gibt oder nicht. Ich kann diese Aufregung über die Fraktions-, Charakter- und Namensänderungen absolut nicht verstehen. Was für einen Einfluss oder gar Nachteile haben diese Features für *euch*? Garkeine! Es gibt da ein schönes Sprichwort:

_"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, dass isst er nicht."_

*Edit:* Für alle die nicht verstehen warum gewisse Sachen Geld kosten. Wartet noch ein paar Jahre bis ihr eine Ausbildung mit kaufmännischen Elementen beendet habt. Dann werdet ihr verstehen dass "Neuerungen = Aufwand = Arbeit = Geld" ist.


----------



## Dufurius (7. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...



1. Lebe du mit dem Thread oder verlass das Forum

2. Der einzige der wieder einmal miese Laune verbreitet bist du mit deinem überflüssigen Post, den ich glaub nicht dass es die Absicht des TE's  in irgendeiner weise schlechte Laune zu verbreiten. 

3. Bezahlen ist OK nur der Preis ist ein bisschen, nein ganz und gar übertrieben.


----------



## Segojan (7. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Aufregung über die Fraktions-, Charakter- und Namensänderungen absolut nicht verstehen.



Ich auch nicht.

Namensänderungen kosten noch einigermaßen moderat. Wären sie kostenlos, würden sich manche Namen wahrscheinlich laufend ändern.

Frisur und Bart kann man ingame ändern - ohne Euros löhnen zu müssen.

Wenn die Nase nicht mehr gefällt - sowas zu ändern kostet auch im RL einen größeren Haufen Geld.

Fraktionswechsel müsste meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht sein - wer zur anderen Fraktion will, kann sich auch hochleveln, das geht mittlerweile auch recht fix.


----------



## szene333 (7. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Doch das habe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gut, gelesen hast Du ihn scheinbar. Aber lesen heißt noch lange nicht verstehen. Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich mit kommerziell die Bezahlung für irgendwelche Zusatzleistungen meine???

Da der Satz nach einem Absatz kam, sozusagen als Fazit, meine ich wohl das Spiel als Gesamtes. Und da wirst Du mir ja wohl nicht widersprechen können?


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> So ich bins nochmal ich hab mir das nochmal durhc den kopf gehen lassen.
> Ich selbst bin angehender Programmiere und wenn man bedenkt das WoW seid über 5Jahren(+Beta)besteht und Sachen wie Fraktions/Rassen /Geschlechterwechsel nie vorgesehn, muss man schon sagen das die Progger da bestimmt Tag und Nacht sitzen um neues einzufügen.
> 
> Ich stell mir den Programmcode vor der bis jetzt super Funktioniert hat und plötzlich sagt die Geschäftsleitung: "Du hörma. Ich will nen Zwergen zum Tauren machen geht dat iwie?". Ich denke die hatten nen Haufen Arbeit und ich denke die Arbeit sollte auch belohnt werden.




Am Programmcode wird sich hier wenig ändern, denn primär reden wir hier von einer Konvertierung von Charakterdaten. In den eigentlichen Spiel greift das somit kaum ein.

Wenn Du mal Programmierer bist wirst Du noch auf ganz andere Sachen stoßen die Du in Uralt-Software einbauen musst, glaub mir. Da bekommst Du dann 20 Jahre alte DOS-Software vorgesetzt die mal eben lokalisiert werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crudelus (7. September 2009)

Cataclysm und ich geh hin xD

nein ganz ehrlich bis auf den casual kurs von blizz stört mich im mom eig nix besonders, 
das meiste muss man ja nicht machen also fraktionswechsel etc. von daher auch keine frechheit
oder fühlst du dich jetzt gezwungen etwas zusätzlich bezahlen zu müssen? ich zumindest nicht;P

wotlk ade, cataclysm ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (7. September 2009)

Cataclysm kommt... und ich werde da sein!!! 

Kaum eine Veränderung von WoW hat mich bisher so sehr "angefixt" wie die mit Cataclysm anstehende. Ich zocke WoW seit 1.8 und bin seitdem eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Spielwelt. Klar sind nicht alle Änderungen in meinem Sinne, aber ich bin schliesslich nicht der einzige, der das Spiel spielt, 13€ im Monat hin oder her. Versuch du mal 11,5 Millionen Leute bei Laune zu halten. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden und man muss sehen, das man für alle etwas bietet, nicht nur für 24/7-Spieler. 

Ausserdem zwingt dich niemand die Fraktion zu wechseln, die 20€ kann man sich sparen, in dem man im vornherein drüber nachdenkt welche Seite man wählt und beibehalten möchte. Auch verlangt keiner von dir sich den Blizz-Con-Stream anzusehen, gibt doch genügend Seiten mit Bericherstattung fast in Echtzeit (Danke für die fixen Updates liebe buffies^^).

Wann immer etwas verändert wurde, hab ich mich halt drauf eingestellt. Ob ich etwas nutze liegt schliesslich bei mir. Ich denke das macht einen guten Gamer aus: Mit dem vorhandenen den für mich grösstmöglichen Spielspass herausholen. Und das geht auch heute noch, obwohl WotLK nicht das war, was ich erwartet habe. Spass hab ich trotzdem.  Und dieser Spass wird sich für mich mit Cataclysm noch um einiges erhöhen, denn ich bin ein riesiger Lore-Fan und glaube das der Auftritt von Deathwing und Azshara sicher sehr stimmig sein wird.

Also, gräme dich nicht, junger Padawan. Du bist sicher nicht der einzige, dem die Methoden von Blizz nicht gefallen. Ändern wirst du durch dein "Abwenden" gar nichts.

LG, Oolie


----------



## Xiut (7. September 2009)

Bei einem Spiel wie WoW dauert es so seine Zeit um so eine Funktion um die Fraktion zuwechseln zu Programmieren. Das wird dann sicher mehrere Wochen dauern und das sind viele Arbeitsstunden. Die kostet dann widerrum und wenn man dann den Service nur eine Zeit umsonst anbietet, heulen auch wieder alle rum die vor dem kostenlosen das gemacht haben.


----------



## Wowneuling (7. September 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Gut, gelesen hast Du ihn scheinbar. Aber lesen heißt noch lange nicht verstehen. Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich mit kommerziell die Bezahlung für irgendwelche Zusatzleistungen meine???
> 
> Da der Satz nach einem Absatz kam, sozusagen als Fazit, meine ich wohl das Spiel als Gesamtes. Und da wirst Du mir ja wohl nicht widersprechen können?


Warum wurde das Spiel denn deiner Meinung nach kommerzieller? Was für Zusatz-Features gab es denn zu Classic-Zeiten? Hmm...garkeine? Kein Wunder also, dass es mittlerweile durch die Vielzahl der externen Features auch mehr _kommerzielle _Features gibt. Afaik sind weder die Abogebühren gestiegen noch sind ehemals kostenfreie Features mittlerweile kostenpflichtig. Ergo ist da nichts "kommerzieller" geworden.

Der Reifenwechsel an einem Zweirad kostet auch weniger als an einem Dreirad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ - Hoffe du kannst mit Metaphern umgehen. Schätze dich zumindest so ein, als wenn du es könntest._


----------



## noizycat (7. September 2009)

Du erwartest eine sachliche Diskussion bei diesem Threadtitel (der mit Sicherheit bewusst gewählt wurde ... Smiley hin oder her) ... *hust* ... genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, ich stimme hier so ziemlich allem zu, was Tikume geschrieben hat. Und ja, ich bin gespannt auf die Veränderungen. Aber wirklich beschäftigen werde ich mich erst damit, wenn es soweit ist! Was noch dauern dürfte, also wozu das Tamtam?


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. September 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> *Als ich im Gildenchat gehört hab, dass der Trailer für Cataclysm draußen ist, hab ich den Raid unterbrochen um mir den anzuschauen.*
> Ich war sofort begeistert davon, da endlich mal was neues passiert und nich einfach neue Gebiete drangeklatscht werden...


Sorry, aber.. gehts noch? Wegen einen 3-4 Minuten Trailer hast du den Raid unterbrochen, weil du den sehen wolltest?
Sowas kann man auch danach machen...


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da der Satz nach einem Absatz kam, sozusagen als Fazit, meine ich wohl das Spiel als Gesamtes. Und da wirst Du mir ja wohl nicht widersprechen können?



Und das Spiel als Gesamtes war zu Release nicht kommerziell? 
Du zahlst für das Spiel. 
Du zahlst monatlich. 
Seit es released wurde.

Und jetzt sag mir wo es jetzt kommerzieller wäre als zu Release. 

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die kleinen Kids die vor Wow nicht mal wussten was ein MMO ist und den Speicher-Button gesucht haben, nun ihre rosarote Brille langsam absetzen.


----------



## Felucius (7. September 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freue mich zurzeit auf Cataclysm und auf  Assassins Creed 2.
> Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich auf kein andres WoW addon so gefreut wie auf Cataclysm weil ich es einfach sau cool finde das die alte welt mal ein bisschen umgestaltet wird^^ (was sie auch nötig hatte)


Das seh ich ganz genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War damals bei den Draenei ja ganz schlimm dass man durch die ganze alte Welt nochmal durch musste -..- jetzt hat Blizz aber einen guten Anreiz geschaffen sich einen quasi neunen Main hochzulelvn, allein um die alte Welt nochmal zu sehen - mich freut das echt tierisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg


----------



## Rabaz (7. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Wie seht Ihr es. Freut Ihr Euch so richtig auf das Addon oder gibts bei Euch auch andere priorisierte Releases. Würde mich interessieren.



Ich freue mich wohl aufs addon, allerdings mit bedeutend weniger Leidenschaft als früher bei den anderen. Für mich ist wow nur noch ne Warteposition für etwas anderes. Ein mmo oder mmorpg solls schon sein, aber mir hängt auch der ganze Fantasy Zwerg, Orc, drachen und Elfenmist zum Hals raus, insofern sind viele der wow-Konkurrenten keine Alternative, kein wirklicher Tapetenwechsel. Meine Hoffnung ist das kommende Star Wars mmo.

Gegen Blizz hab ich eigentlich nix oder gegen Kosten für irgendwelche Dienste, für mich ist nur wow (und seine community) irgendwie runtergekommen / ausgelutscht, egal was noch kommt.


----------



## Rygel (7. September 2009)

im grunde kann ich den TE schon verstehen. beim dritten addon ist die große aufregung vom anfang (oder von der ersten erweiterung) einfach nicht mehr ganz so groß. mittlerweile ist einfach die routine drin. jeder weiß im grunde schon über alles bescheid was kommt: die neuen gebiete sind bekannt, neue völker, neue feinde usw. aber jeder weiß so grob was storytechnisch und inhaltlich passiert: leveln auf 85, nebenbei ruf farmen und instanzen machen, mit 85 heros und dann raiden.

den neuesten veränderungen, nicht nur die die mit cata kommen, kann man auch einen "negativen" touch andichten. worgen + goblins - innovativ oder faul? alte gebiete umstricken - mutig oder faul? fliegen in der oldworld - großer softwaretechnischer aufwand oder 17 mouseklicks arbeit?

trotz allem spiele ich immer noch gern wow. manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. ICH habe auch noch KEIN anderes spiel 4,5 jahre gespielt :-O! wenn es losgeht mit cataclysm bin ich sicher auch mehr on fire *G*.


----------



## Segojan (7. September 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Sorry, aber.. gehts noch? Wegen einen 3-4 Minuten Trailer hast du den Raid unterbrochen, weil du den sehen wolltest?
> Sowas kann man auch danach machen...



Ich find daran nichts befremdliches. Ist doch schön, wenn sich jemand so begeistern kann.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (7. September 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freue mich zurzeit auf Cataclysm und auf Assassins Creed 2.
> Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich auf kein andres WoW addon so gefreut wie auf Cataclysm weil ich es einfach sau cool finde das die alte welt mal ein bisschen umgestaltet wird^^ (was sie auch nötig hatte)




/sign


----------



## Valkris (7. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> ......ich möchte mit vorliegendem Thread (natürlich) auch ein wenig provokativ sein.....



Großes Kino , Respekt schonmal dazu! 

Ich dachte eigendlich, das man Dich sofort als Ketzer hinrichtet^^

Merke: Diskuttiere mit Niemandem, der für den Livestream einer Werbeveranstaltung Geld bezahlt ,über die Produkte dieser Firma.

P.S.: Eine Antwort zu deinem Posting findest du in Foren anderer MMOs.....


----------



## Astherian (7. September 2009)

unternehmen streben halt nach gewinn, so ist die welt. ich denk halt, dass man sich irgendwo halt ausgebeutet fühlt, wenn man zwar seine Arbeit macht, aber kein geld dafür bekommt. 

ist doch normal: solang wow 11 mio. verschiedene spieler hat, wird's auch dazu 11 mio. verschiedene meinungen dazu geben.


----------



## Nania (7. September 2009)

Man kann einen Raid immer unterbrechen. Es ist nur ein Spiel. 

Was Cataclysm angeht: Ich freu mich riesig drauf. Es klingt geil, bring definitiv Veränderungen und Neues. 
Was das bezahlen angeht: Es wird lange nicht alles billiger, wenn man es länger macht. 
Ich habe 15 Jahre Geigen/Bratschenunterricht gehabt. Das wurde auch nicht plötzlich nach 7 Jahren billiger. Eher teurer wegen Inflation usw. 

Wenn man sich darüber beschwert, dass soetwas wie Namensänderung, Fraktionswechsel, Aussehenwechsel Geld kostet, sollte sich mal fragen, warum wohl. 
Stell dir vor, man könnte einfach so die Fraktion wechseln. Eben mal alle Hordler/Allianzler beleidigen, die einen mal umgebracht haben, bzw. man das Gleichgewicht im PVP total durcheinander bringen könnte.


----------



## Kartoffelman (7. September 2009)

Ja das ist das Problem beim Kapitalismus alles wird Kommerzialisiert ... sein es Musiker oder Schokokekse ... das wird uns allen Leider noch sehr oft passieren, aber dafür gibt´s ja die freie Marktwirtschaft: Du kannst jederzeit zu allem wechseln was du willst und das ist doch auch schonmal etwas oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...



1. so true
2. so ture
3. allright....


----------



## Willtaker (7. September 2009)

1. keiner muss die fraktion wechseln. ich spiele sowieso nur auf einer seite.

2. der stream hat zwar geld gekostet, aber die ganzen pc-magazine berichten eh kostenlos und machen videos, also wayne.

3. sollen sie doch die spiele verschieben. besser sie machen es, bevor sie verbuggte spiele auf den markt werfen.


----------



## ach was solls. (7. September 2009)

you made my day dear TE

wirklich mir kommen die Tränen in den Augen .. was MEINST DU haben denn so Firmen an sich? Glaubst du Blizzard schert sich nen Dreck darum ob jemand quittet oder net? Geld ist Geld und wird auch immer so bleiben so ist das nun mal und ihr alle kennt sicherlich folgenden Spruch:

Geld regiert die Welt.

Mehr gibts auch net zu sagen, ich meine warum sollte eine Firma wegen ihrer treuen kunden nach 2 oder drei jahren die preise senken? Noch paar Extrawünsche? Toll wenn das HdRO macht aber so verdienen die Producer auch viel weniger als Blizzard. Und ich mein guck dir doch mal die Community an .. 12 mio spieler und nicht mal nen 10tel der spieler regen sich über die preise auf. Sie bezahlen halt das hat so ein Spiel mit enormen suchtpotential an sich.
Muss ja net jeder zu diesen Virtual-Life-Gamern gehören aber wenns spaß macht bezahlen sie halt. tja und blizzard freut sich halt über die einnahmen.


----------



## Stonewhip (7. September 2009)

Wenn Blizzard so weitermacht und Battle.Net vollständig ausgebaut ist, werden sich wohl nahezu ALLE "Blizzard-Kunden" umschauen, wenn das Battle.Net-Portal in absehbarer Zukunft AUCH einen gewissen "Obulus" kosten wird. Blizzard hat zwar (nach ihrer ersten Ankündigung) wieder zurückgerudert, was monatliche Abogebühren für's Battle.Net angeht, aber das war wohl offensichtlich, um den Ball in der Community flach zu halten. (Warum sollten sie sonst vorher entsprechende Info's verkünden?)

Mal schauen wie vielen Leuten dann später eine "tolle spielübergreifende Chatfunktion" 8 EURO im Monat wert sein wird. Dass einige Features im kommenden Starcraft 2 nicht mehr kostenlos sein werden, hat Blizzard ja schließlich noch nicht dementiert. Und für Diablo 3 werden sie sich auch noch permanente Einnahmemöglichkeiten offen halten.

HAHAAA.. Mal sehen, wie die Fanboys und -girls DAS dann mit "Take it or leave it" verteidigen. Ich sehe jedenfalls schon die Privatserver-Lobby gewaltig wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illandra (7. September 2009)

Ich freue mich auch auf das Addon. Zwar lauf ich nit den ganzen Tag jubelnd und tanzend herum aber eine gewisse Vorfreude war am Tag an dem der Trailer erschien da.
WOW ist mein erstes MMO und denke es wird auch mein einziges bleiben.
Die 13 Euro im Monat finde ich persönlich auch nit schlimm. Wenn ich nit WOW spielen würde würde ich mir mehr PS2 Spiele holen, mehr DVDs ausleihen und somit noch mehr Geld ausgeben.
Das Sonderdienste Geld kosten finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Bei uns im Unternehmen kostet es uns auch 30 Euro ne User ID umzuhängen obwohl das auch nur ne Sache von ein paar Minuten ist. Nur als Beispiel.
Jedem ist selber überlassen ob er diese Dienste nutzt oder nicht. Ich hab meinen Hordler und hab meinen Alli also brauch ich da kein Geld auszugeben. Andere haben Freunde die die andere Fraktion spielen und würden sicher gerne das Geld ausgeben.
Aber alles in allem fast jedes Unternehmen verlangt Geld für Dienstleistungen auch wenn man manchmal nichts mitbekommen davon. Was meinste was es unseres Kostet alleine durch Flugumbuchungen?


----------



## Mirmamirmo (7. September 2009)

Hallo ja es ist so: ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist kein Caritativer Verein.... 

Ob ich mich auf das Add On freue ? MMh im Moment eher etwas gemischte Gefühle, gestern erst in Auberdine unterwegs gewesen und so gedacht :"Schade bald alles kaputt" aber denke mal die Story wird weitererzählt und es gehört halt dazu. Und wer weis es ist ja noch lange hin bis zum release. Vieleicht bin ich dann ja gar nicht mehr dabei..... Denke mal es ist so wie ich es schon oft geschrieben habe : Jeder für sich muss wissen was er mit seiner Zeit und seinem Geld macht. nie würde ich für was Zahlen was mir keinen Spaß macht. Und wenn ich gegen irgendwas moralische Einwände habe dann erst recht nicht. 
Viele sehen es so das sie viel viel Zeit und "Arbeit" in das Spiel gesteckt haben und deshalb sich nicht davon trennen können. Wenn ich ein haus gebaut habe zieh ich auch nicht jedes Jahr woanders hin (etwas überspitzt, aber denke der Sinn kommt rüber). 

Und warum sollten sie die Erweiterung kostenlos machen ? Würd mich zwar freuen aber Blizz wär doch dann doof oder ? So viele sagen : Geil Geil Geil, also werden so viele es auch kaufen (ich whrscheinlich auch).


Gruß


----------



## Causal_Felix (7. September 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt find ich den Thread lächerlich.

1. Bilzzard verlangt Geld für

Servertransfer
Fraktionsänderung
Umbenennen
Komplett Makeover

warum nicht? Wäre das Umsonst würde jeder seinen Namen ändern wie er wollte oder mal hier auf nen Server oder da mal zur Horde, Preise sind vollkommen in Ordnung

2. Livestream zur Blizzcon

20 Euro viel? Eine Karte dafür kostet das 6-Fache, und ich denke das dir nicht bewusst ist wie viel Geld ein solches Event verschlingt. Das ist schon im Mehrstelligen Millionenbereich, außerdem bekommt jeder Besucher bzw jeder der den Livestream nutzt ein Geschenkt, das könnte sich Blizzard auch sparen.

3. Lifetime Accounts, machen nur Sinn wenn dir Firma selber denkt das das Spiel keinen größeren Erfolg veruchen kann, klar biete ich nen Teuren Lifeatime Account für ein Spiel an das nach 3 Monaten nurnoch wenige spielen, lohnt sich doch.

4. Blizzard arbeitet durchgehen seit Jahren an neuen Content, die Mitarbeiter wollen bezahlt werden, da kommen Bereiche die Programming, Sound, Design, Balance, Composing etc.

5. Die Realms, die du gerne ma alle Zählen kannst, verbrauchen unheimlich viel Traffic, Ressourcen, Hardware, Anbindung etc. das ist auch wieder ein Unheimlich großer Kostenpunkt.

6. Ein Unternehmen das keinen Profit möchte ist einfach nur Lachhaft

7. Cataclysm ist meines Erachtens das beste was Blizzard jemals gemacht hat, und ich Spiele auch schon seit Classic

und btw ist Buffed zu einer Flamer, Hater und Kinder-Community angewachsen das ist echt nichtmehr schön, kein Tag ohne 500 Mimimi Threads


----------



## Fensterchef (7. September 2009)

Gz Gfreeman für deinen 100 Beitrag^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war zuerst ziemlich entsetzt das die alte Welt zerstört wird, aber jetzt habe ich mich damit abgefunden und freue mich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,und ja Blizzard zieht allen sogesagt das Geld aus der Nase raus^^

Gruss Fensti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (7. September 2009)

Fraktionswechsel...

einen wert eines Datensatzes in der DB ändern - tadaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, vielleicht 2 -> Rasse und nen haken bei "charakter creation completed" raus, damit man sich den char selber wieder zurechtbasteln kann (aussehen) seh ich nicht sooo viel Probleme

...

dann kommt halt noch dazu, dass man den Ruf bei den Fraktionen noch nicht berücksichtigt hat... oh ^^ und die Reittiere... was machen wir mit denen?

Und die Wappenröcke... und erledigte Quests, die vielleicht anders laufen... und die dummdreisten Achievements müssen auch neu berechnet werden... undundund

am Ende kommt schon einiges zusammen, und vieles woran hier keiner denkt...




aber egal, btt.: 

ich hab WoW momentan gekündigt - nicht weils zu casual is, sondern weil ich periodisch was neues mache und halt ab und zu ne Pause mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie lange die Pause dauert, k/A aber neues Addon werd ich mir reinziehn


----------



## BrdDaSram (7. September 2009)

finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfreeman (7. September 2009)

Fensterchef schrieb:


> Gz Gfreeman für deinen 100 Beitrag^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



@ Fensterchef,

lach, danke für den Hinweis. Dachte zuerst, es wäre ironisch gemeint- schaute dann nach - in der Tat, ist mein 100.ster Beitrag. Mein Gott, wie die Jahre vergehen.

So long Leute. Viel Spass noch uns allen.

Gfreeman


----------



## Porthos (7. September 2009)

durch die erweiterúng versaut blizzard wow vollständig , was hat denn wow ausgemacht ?

sie sollten lieber wow 2 draus machen , alleine das jetzt fast jede rasse alles kann ist schon schwachsinn .

also ich für meinen teil werde erstmal schauen was Aion usw. bringt und die erweiterung aufjedenfall erstmal nicht kaufen .


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (7. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dir ist klar dass jede Firma Geld verdienen will? Zusatzleistungen wie Chartransfer sind bei allen MMO Anbietern kostenpflichtig.
> Und wo ist der Unterschied ob man für eine Collectors Edition mehr zahlt für sein Diablo Pet oder sich den Live Stream kauft für sein Murloc Marine Pet?
> 
> Frag mal die Besitzer von Hellgate London Lifetime Accounts wie es sich gelohnt hat. Abgesehn davon ist das etwas das bei weitem nicht jedes MMO anbietet. Ultima Online ist in den letzten 10 Jahren auch nicht billiger geworden, also wie kommst Du auf den Trichter?
> ...



/sign


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> durch die erweiterúng versaut blizzard wow vollständig , was hat denn wow ausgemacht ?



Wow hat ausgemacht ein fluffiges Spiel zu sein das Spieler vor keine Probleme stellt. Und den Weg gehn sie weiter.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum alle die tolle "Lore" anpreisen. Im Endeffekt war das schon immer eine extrem simpel gestrickte Geschichte die die Rendersequenzen gerechtfertigt hat. Ein wenig wie bei Pornos.

Rassen/Klassen-Beschränkungen sind auch längst nicht in allen RPGs üblich. 
Ist ja auch eigentlich ein wenig unlogisch. Es gibt ja auch Chinesen die kein China-Restaurant haben und bei den Schwarzen weiss man mittlerweile auch dass sie nicht nur als Sklaven taugen.
Frauen machen heutzutage unter Umständen auch was anderes als Kochen, putzen und Kinder bekommen.


----------



## Quadun (7. September 2009)

Also wenn ich mir die momentane Situation anschaue wie es im Spiel abläuft, finde ich den werdegang von WoW mal schlecht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! Ich spiel schon seid den classik zeiten und das game hat sich mehr verschlechtert als verbessert bis auf ein paar ausnahmen ! Wenn ich mir das anschau wie oft Du vor einer inze stehst und nicht reinkommst weil Blizz ne Sperre reingemacht hat damit die Server besser laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ich nicht lache ! 
Wie soll es erst werden wenn Eiskronezitadelle kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! 
Die sollten mal kein Addon machen sondern eher das Geld in neue Server investieren ! Allein in den letzten Jahren ist die Serverbevölkerung dermaßen gesunken und der unmut der spieler in den Foren wird immer lauter betreff spielbarkeit. Der einzige satz was de dann zu hören bekommst ist das se an dem Problem arbeiten. Komisch ist nur das dieses Problem eigentlich erst entstanden ist als sie die Sperre reingemacht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! 
Naja mal schauen wie es weitergeht, nur Blizz darf sich warm anziehen wenn AION und Old Republic raus kommt !
Das ist meine Meinung.

Lg

Quadun

P.S. Flame on


----------



## boonfish (7. September 2009)

Ich freue mich rießig auf Cataclysm. Aber natürlich spiel ich nicht nur WoW. 
Ich freue mich genauso auf Uncharted2, God of War3, Starcraft2 und Diablo3... 

[Ach und btw. Ich finde es richtig, dass Blizzard für das Wechseln der Fraktionen Geld verlangt. Andernfalls wäre auf den Servern schnell die Hölle los. Alle Randomraids wären von Ninjalootern verseucht, die 10min später bei der anderen Fraktion sitzen würden, und so auch bei allen anderen Betrüger die sich in WoW tummeln. (Außerdem kann ich den Fraktionswechsel an sich nicht ausstehen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...) 
Aber der sau teure Blizzcon-Livestream war schon ein starkes Stück, der zeigt wie habgierig ein Konzern werden kann... (Aber nach 30min googlen konnte man das Problem auch leicht und bequem umgehen...)  
Dennoch schätze ich Blizzard für das was sie für uns getan haben, nämlich jede Menge Computerspiele der absoluten Spitzenklasse.]


----------



## Turican (7. September 2009)

Ersteller hat noch nicht gecheckt,dass Blizzard die Nr. 1 im Spielemarkt ist und die nur Top Produkte abliefern.


----------



## Gorb001 (7. September 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Als ich im Gildenchat gehört hab, dass der Trailer für Cataclysm draußen ist, hab ich den Raid unterbrochen um mir den anzuschauen.
> Ich war sofort begeistert davon, da endlich mal was neues passiert und nich einfach neue Gebiete drangeklatscht werden...




rofl,

du hast nen raid wegen dem trailer abgebrochen???? dafür wärst du für immer auf meine ignoreliste auf platz 1.

nebenbei bemerkt ist der fraktionswechsel in meinen augen der grösste mist den es gibt.


----------



## Forgoth (7. September 2009)

Hey ho liebe Com, 

ich meinerseits finde es interessant wie viele Unterschiedliche Meinungen es zu dem ein und selben Spiel und dessen Funktionen, Zusätze, Angebote ect. gibt. Natürlich, es lässt sich nicht umgehen, dass es mehrere Meinungen gibt, aber irgendwo muss Blizzard ja einen Punkt bei den Spielern getroffen haben, der sie begeistert. Sonst würde so viele das Game nicht Monat für Monat spielen, und sich GameCards, Fan Artikel und und und kaufen und in Anspruch nehmen. Ein Packt mit dem Teufel?



> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mit vorliegendem Thread (natürlich) auch ein wenig provokativ sein. Dennoch geht es mir primär darum, auch ein Meinungsbild von Euch zu erfahren, da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.



Ohne Provokation wär die Menschheit nicht dort, wo sie nun ist, sei es in Positiver wie auch Negativer Hinsicht. Provokation = ein guter Anstoß für Veränderungen.



> Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr.



Mich würde der Release-Termin von GuildWars 2 sehr interessieren, da ich ein überzeugter Anhänger des 8 Skill Build - System bin. 



> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen.


Das das so kommen würde, war aber abzusehen. Man baut eine Pflanze an, verkauft diese und der Umsatz ist größer als erwartet, fängt man an mehr davon anzupflanden, sie zu verändern, zu verarbeiten und und und... um so seinen Gewinn durch dieses Produkt zu steigern. Das ist auch nur ganz natürlich, der Mensch (zumindest mind. 90% davon) streben nach mehr als sie besitzen, sich zu verbessern und nach Reichtum. So ist es auch bei Firmen. Nur bedeutet bei Firmen "Reichtum = Überleben". Nur wer genug Geld hat, um laufende Projekte weiter zu finanzieren, seien es nun Server, Arbeiter oder oder oder kann in der heutigen Zeit konkurieren und bestehen. Und so ist das auch Blizzard. Neue Projekte wollen entwickelt werden, also benötigt man dazu Geld, denn keiner arbeitet umsonst für eine Firma, nur weil ihm die Arbeit Spaß macht, und er die Firma unterstützen will.



> Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie.


Die Preise mögen vielleicht etwas hoch sein, aber scheinbar nicht hoch genug, sonst würden nicht so viele Spieler diese Dienste die Blizzard anbietet in Anspruch nehmen. 



> Auch die ständigen Verschiebereien von Release-Terminen (Starcraft auf 2010, Diablo wohl erst 2011)- meines Erachtens stehen hier ausschließlich finanzstrategische Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund ---> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.


Man möchte sich selbst keine Konkurenz machen, was auch nur zu all verständlich ist, auch wenn die Community darunter leidet, die die Spiele sehnlichst herbei sehnt.

Im großen und ganzen, alles ganz normale Firmen Strategie... Willkommen im Kapitalismus.



> Finde es auch unbefriedigend, dass Dauerkunden, die schon seit Jahren WoW spielen, immer noch genau so viel bezahlen wie am ersten Tag. In vielen anderen Spielen gibt es Sondertarife (bestes Beispiel Lifetime-Account bei Herr der Ringe). Überall ist es üblich, dass gute, zuverlässige Kunden, Sondertarife gewährt bekommen.


Ein Liefe-Time Acc wäre toll, da muss ich dir überein stimmen, aber WoW ist weder HdR noch sonst ein anderes Spiel, sondern WoW. Am liebsten wäre es mir auch, wenn es komplett kostenlos wäre, so wie Guild Wars 1. Aber es sind unterschiedliche Spiele, also stecken unterschiedliche Firmenstrategien dahinter. 



> Meines Erachtens hat Blizzard durch die Fusion mit Activision viel an Format verloren. Für mich haben sie den Bogen überspannt. Ich habe mich vollständig von Blizzard abgewandt.


Es finden viele Fusionen auf dem Markt statt, egal welchem, und es dient einzig und alleine dem erwirtschaften von Geld und dem Überleben der Firma. 



> Wie seht Ihr es. Freut Ihr Euch so richtig auf das Addon oder gibts bei Euch auch andere priorisierte Releases. Würde mich interessieren.


Ich freue mich auf das AddOn, da die Warcraft Story, welche doch recht umfangreich ist (Jaaaa.. das game besteht nicht nur aus Horde/Ally metzeln @all die denken flamen zu müssen). Egal in welcher Richtung. Am meisten freue ich mich darauf wieder zurück in die neue "Alte Welt" kehren zu dürfen, wie auch auf die Worgs. Ich mag diese Pelzknäuel.



> Zusatz: Bitte nicht beleidigend posten (dies kommt leider allzu oft vor, in diesem WoW-Forum - im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren). Man kann auch seine Meinung im normalen Stil loswerden.


Haste wirklich daran geglaubt, dass dem gefolgt wird? Einen gibt es doch immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann deinen Unmut über die Entwicklung von WoW nachvollziehen und auch verstehen, wie scheinbar manch andere hier in der Com nicht. Also nicht falsch verstehen.^^


----------



## Vafanculo (8. September 2009)

Meiner meinung nach hat Blizz recht für alles Geld zu verlangen. 
Wir leben in zeiten einer Wirtschaftskrise da zählt Jeder Cent.



___ <<< Der Sparschweinschlitz will gefüllt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuone (8. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist.



Bei welchem Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist das denn anders? Denen geht es nicht um dein Wohlbefinden, sondern um ihrer Firma! 

Und nur so nebenbei. Wenn Du dich von Blizzard abgewand hast - wieso juckt es Dich dann noch?? Dann hast Du deine Entscheidung doch schon getroffen.


----------



## Bellthane (8. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mit vorliegendem Thread (natürlich) auch ein wenig provokativ sein. Dennoch geht es mir primär darum, auch ein Meinungsbild von Euch zu erfahren, da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.



Also ich für meinen Teil freue mich riesig auf das Addon. Es passiert etwas mit der alten Welt und es werden nicht nur neue Gebiete drangeklatscht sondern wirklich etwas verändert.



> Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr.



Mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hdro spiele ich aktiv nicht, da ich mit der Ringstory selbst nicht so viel anfangen kann. War für mich immer uninteressant. Bei Aion kann ich dir noch net sagen, ob mich der Release interessiert, da ich zurzeit Beta spiele um zu sehen, ob es mir zusagt. Der einzigste Releasetermin der dick in meinem Kalender markiert ist, ist der 10. November. (Release von Modern Warfare 2)



> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie.



Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn dir jemand für einen banalen Dienst, wie Namensänderung oder Servertransfer Geld gibt, würdest du ihn auch anbieten. Für mich ist es nur selbstverständlich das für den Service Geld verlangt wird, immerhin ist der Fraktionswechsel mit Sicherheit etwas komplizierter als ein einfacher Servertransfer. Zudem wird davor abgeschreckt, wie wild die Fraktion zu wechseln, wenns auf der Gegenseite mal nicht so gut läuft.

Die Bezahlung für den Lifestream finde ich auch gerechtfertigt, da du dafür auch etwas bekommst. Wems wert ist, warum soll man es dann nicht anbieten? Zudem wird Blizzard nicht gesagt haben, hey lass uns mal die Leute abzocken und verlangen für den Stream Geld. Es werden bestimmt auch andere Faktoren mitgespielt haben. Zb die Tatsache das es heuer in Europa keine solche Veranstaltung geben wird, wo man Material zu Cataclysm sehen kann. Zudem war der Stream ja nicht irgendwas, sondern man hat für sein Geld auch etwas bekommen. (Qualität und das Pet)



> Auch die ständigen Verschiebereien von Release-Terminen (Starcraft auf 2010, Diablo wohl erst 2011)- meines Erachtens stehen hier ausschließlich finanzstrategische Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund ---> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.



Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es nur richtig von Blizzard so lange mit ihren Releases zu warten, da die Spiele nachher wirklich fertig sind. Blizzard kann es sich leisten, Spiele wirklich nur fertig auf den Markt zu bringen, schließlich haben sie einen extrem guten Ruf zu verlieren. Außerdem denke ich nicht, dass die von dir genannten Faktoren da mitspielen. Desweiteren wurden von Blizzard nie konkrete Erscheinungstermine für die zwei Spiele genannt, alles was man im Netz gefunden hat, war nur Spekulation von irgendwelchen Fans. Und so lange man keinen Releasetermin bekannt gibt, kann man sich nicht über die Verschiebung von Erscheinungsterminen aufregen.



> Finde es auch unbefriedigend, dass Dauerkunden, die schon seit Jahren WoW spielen, immer noch genau so viel bezahlen wie am ersten Tag. In vielen anderen Spielen gibt es Sondertarife (bestes Beispiel Lifetime-Account bei Herr der Ringe). Überall ist es üblich, dass gute, zuverlässige Kunden, Sondertarife gewährt bekommen.



Natürlich würde sich Blizz da ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, weil sich von den 11,5 Mio Abonnementen bestimmt 20% das Lifetime Abo holen würden. Das ist der einzigste Punkt, bei dem man Blizz Geldgierigkeit vorwerfen kann. Aber ich würde es genauso machen, wenn ich sie wäre. Zudem glaube ich, dass es das Lifetime Abo bei Hdro nur gibt, um die Kunden längerfristig an sich zu binden und Blizz hat solche Praktiken echt nicht nötig, da die Leute ja trotzdem weiter Wow spielen obwohl bei anderen Games sowas angeboten wird.



> Meines Erachtens hat Blizzard durch die Fusion mit Activision viel an Format verloren. Für mich haben sie den Bogen überspannt. Ich habe mich vollständig von Blizzard abgewandt.



Für mich nicht. Natürlich gab es in letzter Zeit viele Neuerungen nur denke ich, dass es diese auch ohne Fusion gegeben hätte, weil sie die Community trotzdem gefordert hat. Für mich war der Zusammenschluss etwas sehr positives, da ich gerne Spiele von beiden Herstellern gekauft habe und kaufen werde.


----------



## Antigotchie (8. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> ich möchte mit vorliegendem Thread (natürlich) auch ein wenig provokativ sein. Dennoch geht es mir primär darum, auch ein Meinungsbild von Euch zu erfahren, da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.



mich wiederrum lies lich king ziemlich kalt, habe auch erst jetzt nen todesritter erstellt. auf cata freu ich mich dagegen



> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen



mmmh 20 euro für den fraktionstrasfer zu verlangen find ich sogar gut. man soll die funktion halt nur im "notfall" nutzen und nicht nur weil man laune drauf 



> Auch die ständigen Verschiebereien von Release-Terminen (Starcraft auf 2010, Diablo wohl erst 2011)- meines Erachtens stehen hier ausschließlich finanzstrategische Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund ---> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.



ich zieh es vor auf ein spiel mal länger warten zu müssen, mich dann beim zoggn aber nicht wie ein betatester zu fühlen. was das angeht hat activision bereits erfahrung. höchstleistung: vampires bloodlines. außerdem, glaubst du wirklich das es blizz interessiert ob die gamer 2010 oder 2011 wechseln?



> Finde es auch unbefriedigend, dass Dauerkunden, die schon seit Jahren WoW spielen, immer noch genau so viel bezahlen wie am ersten Tag. In vielen anderen Spielen gibt es Sondertarife (bestes Beispiel Lifetime-Account bei Herr der Ringe). Überall ist es üblich, dass gute, zuverlässige Kunden, Sondertarife gewährt bekommen.



da wiederrum gebe ich dir recht. somal ich dann auch keinen grund hätte, nur weil ich nen monat im urlaub bin meinen acc zu kündigen. wäre das dann pro monat billig genug würde ich sogar während sc2 meinen acc weiterlaufen lassen. weil wer kündigt dürfte am ende ja kein dauerkunde mehr sein


----------



## Crash_hunter (8. September 2009)

manchmal frage ich mich wie andere leute ticken. Wenn ich ein Kinofilm Trailer sehe, der mir nicht gefällt, dann gehe ich nicht ins kino! Macht sinn oder? Und jeder normale Mensch geht dann nicht in ein Forum seiner Wahl und macht den Film anhand des Trailer runter und! flamet die Producenten. Auch sollten die Kinos nicht verschont bleiben, die verlangen viel zu viel. Und diese Zusatzkosten: Popcorn, Getränke,.... Schrecklich, aber warte die sind frei willig! AH! Unterhaltungsindustrie ist freiwillig! Geil! Da bieten sich neue Möglichkeiten auf! Man könnte sie nicht in anspruch nehmen...




Na ja aber egal


----------



## Kofineas (8. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...



mein Reden

absolutes /sign


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (8. September 2009)

alle wollen doch nur geld ^^

aber stell dir mal vor wenn du chef bei blizz wärst und so viele gute spiele anbieten würdest, alle gratis mit gratisfeatures, mit was bezahlst du dann mitarbeiter, betriebskosten usw?


----------



## Lyn685 (8. September 2009)

Ich freue mich sehr auf Cataclysm.
Ist doch egal ob es gut oder schlecht wird, man darf sich doch wenigstens erlauben das neue Addon mal auszuprobieren.
Besonders gut finde ich es, dass die alte Welt an die neuen Standards angepasst wird und damit das twinken wieder interessant und etwas neues wird.
Damit hätte man einen Großteil des Levelerlebnisses neu abgedeckt, und man muss nicht mal auf wirklich neuen Content verzichten, denn es kommen (soweit ich mich erinnere) 7 neue Gebiete und viel mehr Raidinstanzen als in den anderen Addons dazu.
Manche alte Instanzen darf man in Cataclysm im heroischen Modus spielen.
Das klingt vielleicht wie Contentaufwärmung, aber die Nostalgiker freut es.
Auch die neuen Rassen sind sehr interessant.
Die Worgen sind ein stylisches Volk, auf die sich viele Spieler stürzen werden.
Und wegen den Goblins können sich die Gnome darauf freuen, in Zukunft nicht die einzigen zu sein, auf denen rumgetreten wird.
Mit den neuen Klassenkombinationen führt Blizzard die Lore in ein neues Zeitalter, und ich bin sehr daran interessiert, wie diese Entwicklung der Rassen aussehen wird.
Cataclysm hat auf jeden Fall viel Potential.
Ich freue mich auf jede Information über das neue Addon, die ich kriegen kann.


----------



## urgestein (8. September 2009)

Hi.

Ich habe knapp 2,5 Jahre einen Asia grinder gespielt.Dieser war F2P .....
So weit so gut.
Die Server sind 24/7 absolut überfüllt.Obwohl es 35 Stück gibt.
Da die Firma allerdings nicht ganz so blöde ist,gibt es ein Ticket welches einem einen sofortigen Zguang erlaubt.Premium Ticket nennt sich sowas.Kostet knapp 15 Euro.Somit hat sich das lange einloggen erledigt.

Kaum eingeloggt,steht man wieder vor dem nächsten Problem.Die Rates dort sind sowas von mies,dass man ewig lvln muss um am Endgame anklopfen zu können.Dafür gibt es dann wieder einen sehr schönen Service.Das EXP Ticket.Man kann 5 Stunden am Tag 100 % mehr EXP bekommen.12 Euro kostet das ganze.
Um seinen loot nicht selber aufheben zu müssen,gibt es Pets.Die machen dann die Arbeit für mich.Kostet 4 Euro.Alles immer noch pro Monat.
Um sein Inventar zu erweitern,kann man für 3 Euro zusätzlichen Platz kaufen.
Es gibt Avatar Items die man mit Attributen versehen kann die den Char stärken.12 Euro bitte,allerdings einmalig .....
Dazu kommt noch,dass man seine Ingame Items pimpen kann.Je besser und höher das Item,desto besser der Char.Auch dafür kann man sich in der "Item Mall" bedienen,allerdings kann man da sehr sehr schnell hunderte von Euros lassen und damit übertreibe ich absolut nicht.

Es gibt keinen Support und alle Server sind voller Bots.Ob Player oder Gold bots.Alles voll.

Ich spiele jetzt seid Ostern letzten Jahres WoW und ich muss wirklich sagen,dass ich begeistert bin.Ich bekomme für 13 Euro im Monat in erster Linie Deutschen Support.Dieser Support ist keine Sage oder eine Fiktion,er besteht.Die Game Master geben sich alle Mühe um meinem Spielspass gerecht zu werden.
Das ist für mich in erster Linie das wichtigste.Alle anderen Dinge sind absolut Freiwilliger Natur.Man muss von all dem nichts in Anspruch nehmen und man wird dadurch nicht einmal benachteiligt.

WoW incl. Blizzard sind das Non Plus Ultra in der MMO Szene.Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei.

P.S. :Ich kann allen kommenden Aion spielern nur die Daumen drücken,dass es nicht das wird was gemunkelt wird.
Aion soll mit Bots überschwemmt werden.Alleine in der Koreanischen Beta gab es zig Bots die von NCSoft einfach mal ignoriert wurden.
Googelt mal nach Stichworten Aion-Bots-interview.Da müsstet ihr das finden.
Die Firma 0X33 konzentreirt sich darauf einen laufenden Bot für Aion auf den Markt zu bringen,falls er nicht schon fertig gestellt worden ist.
Drückt eure Euphorie ein wenig,denn ich bin zu 100 % überzeugt,dass die meisten reumütig zu WoW zurück kehren werden.....


----------



## ignatz87 (8. September 2009)

Ich freu mich ebenfalls riesig aufs addon!!! GOBLINE!! :-)
Das sie geld für transfers und Fraktionswechsel verlangen... vollkommen gerechtfertigt! ich seh diese gebühren als bearbeitungsgebühren, auserdem entsteht viel Servermüll durch sowas, was ja auch Täglich/Wöchentlich bereinigt werden muss. Außerdem wie hier schon einige leute sagten würden dann etliche monatlich transen oder namenwechseln, also is schon richtig so.

Weniger gebühren??.... naja finde eher das blizz sich für diese leute was anderes ingame mäßiges einfallen sollte. Wenn du dir die 12,99  nich leisten kannst dann spiel eben nich, so is das leben.

und Life time abo ... wär für blizz nur schlecht! oder es würde min. 2000€ kosten aber selbst dann würde blizz irgentwann verlsute schreiben, was schlussfolgern wir daraus? Der Support, das Spiel verlieren an Qualität (plx jetzt nich flamen das die spielqualität schon schlecht is.... is sie nich! nur sie wurde verändert!) 

das solls gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

also zu den kosten:
blizzard muss eine schutzgebühr einführen, damit nicht jeder die diehnste immer wieder nutzt.

und mein wichtigstes argument:
es gibt kostenlose mmorpgs, wenn du "keine kosten" haben willst kannst du ja diese spielen.
nur mal so am rande: nen arbeitskollege hat so ein kostenloses spiel gespielt und nur damit man dort den luxus bekommt, den man in wow für die 13 euro pro monat bekommt muss man in den "kostenlosen" spielen richtig blechen.
(er hat für ein "kostenloses" spiel 2300 euro ausgegeben)

mein fazit: das ist meistens völlig undurchdachter schwachsinn, wenn hier leute wegen dem geld rumheulen.


----------



## Rolandos (8. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr.
> 
> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie. Auch die ständigen Verschiebereien von Release-Terminen (Starcraft auf 2010, Diablo wohl erst 2011)- meines Erachtens stehen hier ausschließlich finanzstrategische Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund ---> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Meines Erachtens hat Blizzard durch die Fusion mit Activision viel an Format verloren. Für mich haben sie den Bogen überspannt. Ich habe mich vollständig von Blizzard abgewandt.



Braucht man den Fraktionswechsel  -> Nein
Braucht man den Livestream          -> Nein
Muss man WoW spielen                  -> Nein   ,machste ja auch nicht mehr
Will Bizzard Kohle machen              -> Ja

sind andere Spiel ähnlich wie WoW  -> Ja, allen fällt nichts besseres ein als metzeln, metzeln, metzeln, sei es im PvP und PvE. Gut manchmal wird es noch kackbunter, oder es wachsen einem Flügel, oder man kann komplett ausgeplündert werden.
Warum soll man da auf ein besseres Spiel warten, es gibt keine. Ich habe fast alles was es so an MMO's gibt angespielt, keines ist besser viele schlechter. Was man nicht an Monatsgebüren zahlt, wird man dort in Itemshops los.


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. September 2009)

jede firma will geld verdienen das ist überhaupt der sinn einer firma.ausserdem gab es solche threads schon gefühlte 1000 mal.ich persönlich freue mich auf cataclysm wesentlich mehr als vor einem jahr auf wotlk.
kann ja jeder seine meinung haben aber wenn du dich auf andere spiele mehr freust solltest du einfach wechseln.wenn du dann unzufrieden bist wirst du bestimmt zu WoW zurückkehren und wenn nicht ist halt ein unzufriedener spieler weniger da.


----------



## Æzørt (8. September 2009)

ich freue mich gar nicht aufs addon ich mag die alte welt so wie sie ist blizzard macht alles kaputt.  fliegen in Azeroth gehts noch? wenn ihnen nix mehr einfällt machen se altes neu. wotlk: erste raid ini naxx , prüfung des soundso(ka wie die heiß) anubarak komt wieder , pdc die alte beschwört alte genger (hogger is ganz funny aber den habe ich noch nie gehabt) neues addon : alte welt zerstört. was kommt dann? adoon nr. 4 scherbenwelt  zerstört addon nr.5 nordend zerstört.
außerdem : tauren palas? was hat blizz da für nen zeug genommen?


----------



## schmetti (8. September 2009)

Warum sollte Blizzard so einen Service umsonst anbieten ? 
Warum solten Spieler die länger WoW Spielen weniger Bezahlen ?
Warum sollte Blizzard überhaupt sachen wie Rassen/Fraktionswechsel anbieten, wenn nicht um damit Geld zu verdienen?

Arbeitest du für Lau? würdest du nicht auch wie jede Firma den größt möglichen Gewinn aus einem Produkt herrausholen wollen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (8. September 2009)

Öhmm.. wenn du WoWs Änderung dumm findest, dann hör auf, wird dich eh keiner vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ODER noch besser, mach erstmal ein eigenes Spiel und DANN kannste ja alles besser machen, mit deinen Sondertarifen etc.. :>

HF und GL.

Kaltunk


----------



## Garkeiner (8. September 2009)

*seufz*

Ich schreib ja nicht viel, aber ich lese hier einiges. Und es ist der gefühlte 7 Milionste Thread dieser Art, wobei er sich noch in einer "Meinungsumfrage" versteckt.

Die ganzen publisher von Onlinerollenspielen tun sich untern strich nix. Blizzard ist in seiner Entwicklung, die man durchaus kritisch betrachten kann, einfach nur weiter als andere. Auch Aion, HDR etc. werden sich ähnlich entwickeln...oder haben es schon.

Von daher ist dies rumgehacke auf Blizzard eigentlich zeitverschwendung.

My 5 Pence


----------



## Exeliron (8. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schliesse mich den vielen vorpostern an, ein unternehmen will nunmal gewinn erwirtschaften, blizz ist nicht wie viele vermuten die heilsarmee oder das rote kreuz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ein unternehmen dann darauf achtet dass seine produkte sich nicht gegenseitig auf dem markt zerfleischen ist bei diesem denkansatz durchaus nachvollziehbar oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg, exe


----------



## Bellthane (9. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich freue mich gar nicht aufs addon ich mag die alte welt so wie sie ist blizzard macht alles kaputt.  fliegen in Azeroth gehts noch? wenn ihnen nix mehr einfällt machen se altes neu. wotlk: erste raid ini naxx , prüfung des soundso(ka wie die heiß) anubarak komt wieder , pdc die alte beschwört alte genger (hogger is ganz funny aber den habe ich noch nie gehabt) neues addon : alte welt zerstört. was kommt dann? adoon nr. 4 scherbenwelt  zerstört addon nr.5 nordend zerstört.
> außerdem : tauren palas? was hat blizz da für nen zeug genommen?



Ganz ehrlich man kann es nie allen Spielern recht machen. Der Großteil der Community hat sich eben Fliegen und einer Überarbeitung der alten Welt gewünscht. Finde es nur richtig von Blizz den alten Gebieten endlich wieder etwas mehr Leben einzuhauchen,schließlich haben sie in die Gebiete auch viel Zeit und Arbeit reingesteckt und ich finde es gut, dass sie nicht einfach nen neuen Kontinent dranklatschen und sich irgendeine diffuse Story dazu ausdenken, warum man den plötzlich gefunden hat und ihn vorher einfach niemand gekannt hat.

Warum sollte man immer nur Content designen den sowieso nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler zu Gesicht bekommt? Aus der Sicht von Blizzard kann ich es absolut verstehen, dass sie Naxx nach Nordend verfrachtet haben, erstens passt es Story mäßig und zweitens haben sie viel Arbeit in die Ini gesteckt. Die willst ja schließlich auch nicht, dass deine Arbeit niemanden interessiert.

Über Prüfung des Champions kann ich jetzt leider nicht so viel sagen, da ich die Ini bis jetzt nur einmal selbst betreten habe. Aber das Anub'Arak nochmal kommt war eh absehbar, da sich viele Spieler darüber beschwert haben, dass er in Azjol'Nerub nur verheizt wurde. Zudem ist es imo nur verständlich, dass sie "alte" Encounter wieder aufwärmen, immerhin ist PDC in meinen Augen keine richtige Raidini, sondern einfach ne Vorbereitung auf die Eiskronenzitadelle.

Bezüglich den Taurenpalas verstehe ich euch immer noch nicht. Wenn man nicht checkt, dass sie nur implementiert wurden, um etwas Abwechslung ins Spiel zu bringen, sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken über die eigene geistige Gesundheit machen. Außerdem sind Tauren die einzige Rasse zu denen Palas noch halbwegs passen, stellt euch einfach mal UD, Ork oder Troll Palas vor. Zudem bietet Blizz ja auch eine Erklärung dazu, sie hätten einfach sagen können, hier sind Palas für die Horde fertig aus. Finde es gut, dass sie es storymäßig erklären wollen. Wenn es sie von Anfang an gegeben hätte, hätten sich vermutlich alle über die späteren Blutelfpalas beschwert.


----------



## Knuelle (9. September 2009)

Wo ist das Problem. Wenn du ihre Dienstleistungen nutzt musst du auch dafür zahlen. Ist doch heutzutage normal. 

Ich freue mich auch auf das Addon. Teilweise finde ich die Änderungen übertrieben aber im Enddeffekt gewöhnt man sich auch da dran und wenn nicht hört man auf bumms.


----------



## Baldrius (9. September 2009)

also ich spiel auch schon seit classic-zeiten (kurz vor 1.9 habich angefang um präzise zu sein) und ich finde WoW hat sich in fast ALLEN belangen verbessert! Deshalb freu ich mich auch ungemein auf Cataclysm da meiner meinung nach die alte welt mal ne auffrischung gebrauchen könnte und die sonstigen neuerungen für mich eher interressant als abschreckend klingen.

und was die "geldmaschinerie" angeht: ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ihrs wisst aber ohne geld geht nichts in der welt in der wir leben^^ sicher,blizz könnte ab morgen alle Zusatzleistungen umsonst machen und die monatlichen gebühren halbiern aber dann könn sie auch gleich auf jobsuche gehn -.-

und um meine meinung auf den punkt zu bring: Wem's nicht gefällt der kann ja aufhörn, wenn ihr nur spielt um zu meckern dann könnt ihr mich mal am _____ lecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (9. September 2009)

Dienstleistungen kosten nunmal...willst du mehr als vorgesehen musst du zahlen: Nehmen wir das Beispiel Subway

Du möchtest ein Subway haben. Dies kostet dich 12,99€ willst du extra Käse aber dazu haben kostet dich das weitere 50cent und willst du gar noch doppelt Fleisch haben....ui ui dann kostets nochmal einen € mehr.

Gleiches gilt bei Burger King bei Mces oder sonstigen Dingen im Leben.

Aber darüber regt sich keiner auf!

ich will umsonst extra Käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucazz (9. September 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Leuten wie Dir wünsche ich ja immer, dass sie für das halbe Geld doppelt so viel arbeiten müssen. Dann könnte ich höhnisch grinsen und sagen - lebe mit den Verändrungen oder hör auf... Und glaub nicht, dass es Hartz IV gibt. Da Du selbst gekündigt hast, würgen wir Dir dafür ne Sperre rein.
> 
> Und verbreite deswegen bloß keine schlechte Laune!



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Leuten wie Dir wünsche ich ja immer, dass sie für das halbe Geld doppelt so viel arbeiten müssen. Dann könnte ich höhnisch grinsen und sagen - lebe mit den Verändrungen oder hör auf... Und glaub nicht, dass es Hartz IV gibt. Da Du selbst gekündigt hast, würgen wir Dir dafür ne Sperre rein.
> 
> Und verbreite deswegen bloß keine schlechte Laune!



Hust wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten.. schöner satz der immer wieder passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hartz 4 direkt nach einer Beschäftigung? wär mir ja ganz neu... ich dacht ja immer da gäbs arbeitlosengeld 1... und eine sperrzeit... naaaaaaa sowas gibts im SGB II bereich eher seltenxD

back to topic
Ich freu mich auf das Addon endlich gepflegt auf meinem drachen durch die alte welt düsen is doch klasse.. die Argumente bezüglich... fraktionswechsel .. wer zwingt euch das zu machen?? genau niemand also net lang rummaulen.
Kommen wir nun auf die kosten..13 Euro im monat? .. wow das is ja soooooooooooooooo viel*beende sarkasmus*
jetz fragt euch mal wie lang man an wow spielt... was man alles machen kann.. und dann schaut euch das preis leistungsverhältnis zu nem single player game an... wer da sagt es is teuer.. dem gehört eine geschallert...
so dann bin ich ma wieder ruhig bb euer arthi


----------



## HugoBoss24 (9. September 2009)

wenn du blizzard den rücken zugewendet hast, dann husch und ab mit dir raus ausm wow forum! verkünde deine meinung (welche du gerne haben kannst) bitte woanders.


----------



## Thuzur (9. September 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich freue mich wie riesig auf dass Addon.
> Entweder hole ich mir es auch und es ich kann wieder schön lange was gutes zocken (wie ich hoffe),
> oder ich und mein Freund bauen uns nachts um 11 Uhr in Essen vorm Mediamarkt oder so Klappstühle auf nur um die verrückten Süchtis zu sehen die um 12 Uhr dass Addon holen
> 
> ...




Hehe, wenn Du mit Deinem Freund und Deinen Stühlen nach Hannover kommen würdet, könntet Ihr mich "Sü(?)chti" dort vermutlich auch sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Einen weil ich die Erweiterung kaum erwarten kann, zum anderen , weil es Spaß macht mit den anderen zu schwatzen. Da kann man viele nette Leute kennen lernen!

Den Preis für WoW finde ich akzeptabel. Die Zusatzleistungen nutze ich nicht. Von daher ist es mir egal, was das kostet. Aber Geldmache ist das auf jeden Fall - nur warum nicht? Wenn ich mein Auto umlakieren möchte, weil mir die Farbe nicht mehr gefällt, macht mein Autohändler das auch nicht, nur weil ich schon immer bei ihm gekauft habe.


----------



## ShaPhan (9. September 2009)

Was ich mich immer frage, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Fraktionswechsel und einen neubeginn bei der gegner Fraktion ??

Das eine erleichtert nur den faden Quest aufwand.


----------



## Wowneuling (9. September 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer frage, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Fraktionswechsel und einen neubeginn bei der gegner Fraktion ??
> 
> Das eine erleichtert nur den faden Quest aufwand.


Es *erspart *dir: erneutes Goldfarmen, erneutes Equipfarmen, erneutes Leveln, Verlust von Items, Verlust von Ruf, Verlust von Marken, Zeit, Verlust von Erfolgen, Verlust von Ehre, Neukauf von Tieren, Neukauf von Bankfächern, Neukauf von Verzauberungen, Neukauf von Edelsteinen, ...
Reicht das erstmal?


----------



## Lunabluee (9. September 2009)

Ich habe bis jetz das letzte Addon noch nicht richtig verdaut, und schon kommt wieder ein Neues. 
Ich bin berufstätig und kann leider nicht so oft WoW zocken wie ich gerne möchte. Irgendwie hab ich langsam aber sicher das Gefühl total hintendran zu hängen. Im Chat wir nach Leuten für Inis gesucht deren Kürzel mir überhaupt nichts sagt. Ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr nachzufragen ob mich wer mit nimmt. Dabei hab ich früher keine Ini ausgelassen. 
Geht es mir allein so ??

Irgendwie beschleicht mich der Verdacht, daß ich nicht mehr wirklich zur Community gehöre, weil ich einfach von den vielen Neuerungen kein Ahnung habe.
Manchmal frage ich mich dann auch von was die da im Chat eigentlich reden. Wenn man dann nachfragt wird man nur als Noob bezeichnet.

So gerne ich Wow spiele, aber das macht dann auch keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie.



Alter! Pack dir mal am kopp was passieren würde wenn das alles kostenlos wäre wie realmtransfär, fraktionswechel etc? Kannst du dir das ausdenken oder soll ich dir dabei helfen? Geh mimimi und beantrag Unterstützung, ich finde die sollen alles verdoppeln dann verschwinden endlich die ganzen kiddis weils Taschengeld nicht mehr reicht und wir haben ruhe.

Mal ehrlich, wo bist du den gezwungen was zu bezahlen ausser deine 12-13euro im monat? Und das Catalysm überhaupt was kosten soll habe ich immer noch nirgends gesehen, das vermuten bloss alle aber zeig mir mal was offizieles.

cu


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Lunabluee schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetz das letzte Addon noch nicht richtig verdaut, und schon kommt wieder ein Neues.
> 
> So gerne ich Wow spiele, aber das macht dann auch keinen Spass mehr.



Und noch so ein mimimi kind ... ANGEKÜNDIGT ist es Kollege, hast noch locker bis zu einem Jahr Zeit zu schaffen was andere schon seit 6 monaten haben. man kann nicht immer auf den letzten warten. Den letzten killen die schurken kennst du doch oder?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (9. September 2009)

Kp was alle haben, ich kannst kaum bis Cataclysm erwarten, Wotlk suckt ja hart, Cataclysm sieht n1 aus :O


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Es *erspart *dir: erneutes Goldfarmen, erneutes Equipfarmen, erneutes Leveln, Verlust von Items, Verlust von Ruf, Verlust von Marken, Zeit, Verlust von Erfolgen, Verlust von Ehre, Neukauf von Tieren, Neukauf von Bankfächern, Neukauf von Verzauberungen, Neukauf von Edelsteinen, ...
> Reicht das erstmal?



*Der Verlust von:* Items, Verlust von Ruf, Verlust von Marken, Zeit, Verlust von Erfolgen, Verlust von Ehre, Neukauf von Tieren, Neukauf von Bankfächern, Neukauf von Verzauberungen, Neukauf von Edelsteinen - > 20Euro

*Der Verlust von:* Freunden, Gilde und guten Bekannten - > Unbezahlbar

Ach du hast keine Freunde? Ok dann Trans oder wechsel die Fraktion ^^


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

Naja kosten wird schon was nur wieviel wieder... das steht in den sternen... ich denke mal so in etwa wie lich king wirds liegen wenn nich sogar drunter...aber preis /spieldauer steht in einem guten verhältnis wie ich finde... wenn man sich sagen wir mal für 70 € ein neues ps3 spiel kauft und des dann nach 8 stunden spielzeit durch hat... da hat man von der erweiterung mehr wie ich finde


----------



## Niranda (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was Verschiebung von release Terminen angeht so ist das bei Blizzard doch auch nicht erst seit gestern Mode. Nur früher sagten dann alle lobend: "Ja die werfen eben keine unfertigen Sachen auf den Markt!".



Siehe GTA IV für PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich zZ voll auf MAFIA II.
Der erste teil war ja schon porno udn von der story her kenn ich kein mitreißenderes Spiel =)


----------



## samuraji (9. September 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Leuten wie Dir wünsche ich ja immer, dass sie für das halbe Geld doppelt so viel arbeiten müssen. Dann könnte ich höhnisch grinsen und sagen - lebe mit den Verändrungen oder hör auf... Und glaub nicht, dass es Hartz IV gibt. Da Du selbst gekündigt hast, würgen wir Dir dafür ne Sperre rein.
> 
> Und verbreite deswegen bloß keine schlechte Laune!





LOL, solche dummen Aussagen können nur von Ma- der ARGE kommen...;-) Schonmal überlegt das man , wenn man wie in deiner Aussage steht gearbeitet hat, zB +5Jahre man nicht auf Harz4 angewiesen ist, sondern man ANspruch hat auf eine Arbeitslosenversicherung? (nennt sich ALG I ) und in dieser Zeit, wird man sicherlich wieder fündig was vergleichbraes zu finden.

Und: Nicht immer , wenn jemand selbst kündigt, droht automatisch eine "Sperre", es gibt haufenweise Gründe die eine Kündigung rechtfertigen!


----------



## samuraji (9. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Und noch so ein mimimi kind ... ANGEKÜNDIGT ist es Kollege, hast noch locker bis zu einem Jahr Zeit zu schaffen was andere schon seit 6 monaten haben. man kann nicht immer auf den letzten warten. Den letzten killen die schurken kennst du doch oder?





Das hört sich so an als würdest du zu den glückelichen gehören die den content komplett clear haben? - und irgendwie ist genau das, was ich sehr stark bezweifel.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist.
> Äh ja andere Firmen bringen ihre Produkte zum Selbstkostenpreisraus NUR damit wir Spaß damit haben
> 
> Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen,
> ...


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. September 2009)

Cataclysm wird richtig frischen Wind in WoW bringen. Die Alte Welt wird ja nicht nur neu kopiert sondern komplett neu gemacht. Und das ist echt beinharte Arbeit die dahinter stecken wird + neue Gebiete + neue Startgebiete + neue Talente. Ja - Im Grunde bezahlen wir nur für die neuen Rassen, aber es geht halt nicht anders wenn alle Spieler die Welt gleich sehen sollen muss sie mit einem Patch verändert werden.


----------



## Miathos (9. September 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> FRECHHEIT!
> 
> Eine Firma will möglichst viel Umsatz machen.
> 
> Ist ja fast so als würde ich für meine Arbeit Geld verlangen.



:>


----------



## Da Magic (9. September 2009)

wenn der stream umsonst wöre würd keiner hingehen, wenn du schon immer mal die andere fraktion spielen wolltest kannst entweder n 80er hochziehen (ohne heirlooms) oder halt sofort wechseln, es zwingt dich halt keiner dazu


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Kp was alle haben, ich kannst kaum bis Cataclysm erwarten, Wotlk suckt ja hart, Cataclysm sieht n1 aus :O


Irgendwie kann ich mich an die gleichen Sprüche erinnern bevor WotLK raus kam. Da hieß es BC suckt und WotLK sah nice aus. 
Aber irgendwie sind das bei jedem Addon die selben Diskussionen. Die einen wollen unbedingt weiter spielen, die anderen sagen wenn Cata rauskommt höre ich auf. Spielen tun sie es dann doch alle wieder.

@Topic

Und diese blöden Sprüche, von wegen Blizzard ist Geldgeil und so, können alle die, die das denken sich sonst wo hinstecken. Das Spiel hat sehr viel Positives gebracht. Nur weil Blizzard eine quasi Monopolstellung hat, muss es natürlich nieder gemacht werden. Eigentlich immer das selbe wenn eine Firma erfolgreich ist. Da wird dann über die, ach noch so kleinen Fehler und Makel gemeckert und krampfhaft nach weiteren Fehlern gesucht nur um sie erst mal fertig zu machen. Da spricht eigentlich nur der Neid und nicht anderes.


----------



## Mandarinchen (9. September 2009)

Hi auch!

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle 6 Seiten hier durchgelesen, aber ich freue mich tierisch auf Cataclysm! 

Alleine schon wegen der Neuerung an den Gilden. Sowas war schon überfällig finde ich. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Diskussionen mit meinen Gildis, was dann geskillt wird!
Und auch auf die Umgestaltung der alten Welt bin ich schon total neugierig. Und auch auf die Neue, und die neuen Inis und auf alles halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die neuen Klassen - ich denke mal es wird so sein, wie bei LichKing als plötzlich überall DKs rumrannten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber antesten werde ich so einen Worgen auf jeden Fall auch müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andere Release Termine sind mir eigentlich egal. Eventuell mal Diablo3 angucken wenn es rauskommt. Aber dass ich da jetzt drauf warte, kann ich nicht behaupten.
Was das Verschieben der Termine generell angeht, finde ich: Besser es wird ein, zweimal verschoben, als es ist unfertig und völlig verbuggt, wenn es auf den Markt kommt (unabhängig vom Spiel oder Firma die dahinter steht). Denn da hat ja schließlich auch keiner was davon.

Und was die Tarife angeht - wenn du ne Zeitschrift oder Zeitung seit Jahren als Abo hast, wird die ja auch nicht plötzlich billiger, weil du seit 5 Jahren Abonnent bist (zumindest hatte ich noch nie das Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bis dann,
Manda


----------



## Kasska (9. September 2009)

*Dagonzo =D hast vollkommen recht!!!^^*


*Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (9. September 2009)

ich möchte zu mehreren punkten was sagen also,
immer wenn einer sagt er hört mit wow auf sagen direkt 10 andere "wayne ein spieler ist blizzard egal" nun ich und nen paar freunde von mir haben mit wow aufgehört ihr werden jetzt sagen ist blizz egal aber ich denke das wir welt weit nicht die einzigen sind. kleinvieh mach auch mist. Ich habe mit wow aufgehört da es mir zu langweilig wurde. viele buffs können von mehreren klassen gleichzeitig gemacht werden (erfrischung) das ist zwar ganz nett aber macht die eine klasse dann nicht zu etwas besonderem. Außerdem gab es immer mehr Bobs und kiddys auf den servern.

zu den sonderleistungen (serverwechsel, namen usw.)
ich finde es richtig von blizzard das diese leistungen etwas kosten sollen denn blizzard ist ein wirtschaftliches unternehmen. nen auto mit klimaanlage ist auch teurer als ohne. wer für die änderungn geld bezahlt ist selber schuld mann wird dazu nicht gezwungen.

zum thema raidabbrechen wegen trailer
warum nicht? wenn er sich den trailer anschauen möchte kann er doch machen. Raid ist keine pflicht. man kommt  nicht in den  Knast wenn man ihn unterbricht. beil sochen außsagen wie "bei mir wärste dirkt auf platz einsder igno" könnte ich einfach kotzen.

@ alle die sagen "woooaaa geil addon on das hole ich mir uf jeden fall!!!!!!!" denen kann ich nur sagen wartet doch einfach mal ab das addon kommt mitte/ende 2010 denke ich wer weiß was ihr bis dahin mach vlt spielt ihr gar nicht mehr wow. oder blizz geht pleite. oder nen hacker hackt sich ein und löscht alle server(ok da hatte ich nen bischen zu viel phantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
ich werde mir jedenfals das addon nicht holens ondern freue mich auf aion

(pls fangt jetzt nicht an mit: "und in 2 monaten biste dann wieder bei wow weil aion floppt" denn das wird nicht so sein da ich mit wow am ende bin)

mfg aezort


----------



## Annathol (9. September 2009)

Ja es ist ganz nett diese neue Addon und sicher interessant zu spielen. Das Blöde ist nur, das viele noch nicht einmal die Scherbenwelt richtig kennen, will schreiben: die Instanzen besucht und gequestet haben. Ebenso wird es auch in Nordend sein. Nur wenige können dann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, sie haben alles gemacht und alles erlebt in WOW. Mir geht das persönlich ein wenig zu schnell, es ist wie ein Zeitraffer und man hat kaum Zeit (wenn man das Spiel wirklich erleben will) alles kennenzulernen, weil die Masse ja schon wieder ganz woanders ist.
Ich (wir) freuen uns nicht so wirklich, denn ausser das sich das Aussehen ändert, 2 neue Charter dazu kommen sowie Quests, Berufe und Instanzen, wird es ansonsten ja nicht viel anders sein, meine ich. Und ich (wir) werden uns ganz viel Zeit lassen, diese neue Erweiterung zu kaufen, denn ich (wir) brauchen noch ganz viel Zeit um alles andere (auch noch in der alten Welt) zu erleben.
Irgendwann kommt dann der Tag, da wird auch die Erweiterung wieder etwas monoton werden, weil man es ja halt (vermeintlich) kennt.
Warten wir ab, was kommt und dann werden wir ja sehen, wie es wird!-)) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freue mich zurzeit auf Cataclysm und auf  Assassins Creed 2.
> Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mich auf kein andres WoW addon so gefreut wie auf Cataclysm weil ich es einfach sau cool finde das die alte welt mal ein bisschen umgestaltet wird^^ (was sie auch nötig hatte)



vollkommendes /sign


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (9. September 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich freue mich wie riesig auf dass Addon.
> Entweder hole ich mir es auch und es ich kann wieder schön lange was gutes zocken (wie ich hoffe),
> oder ich und mein Freund bauen uns nachts um 11 Uhr in Essen vorm Mediamarkt oder so Klappstühle auf nur um die verrückten Süchtis zu sehen die um 12 Uhr dass Addon holen
> 
> ...


pff bei uns in innsbruck gibts dass addon sicher wieder ab 19 uhr - dann hat mans schön bis 21 uhr installiert und ab 23 uhr is eh schon vorzeitig wieder "die neue welt" geöffnet, so wie bei lich king^^


----------



## orkman (9. September 2009)

ich kann Gfreeman nur zustimmen mit seinem ersten post ...
ich schau nur ob andere games kommen die geil sind ( vllt aion) und die auch auf meinem laptop funktionieren und wechsel dann 
das mit cataclysm find ich ne frechheit , alte bosse und instanzen wieder aufzufrischen und sonst auch nix tolles reinzubringen , noch so ein beruf der wieder nur umstaende bringt etc... die horde kirget kleine mistgoblins ( das bloedeste was die fantasy welt je gesehen hat ) in anderen games werden die von katapulten geschossen , bei wow werden sie zur gleichberechtigten klasse/rasse gemacht xD
dafuer dann wieder x euro zu bezahlen + monatliche gebuehren und wieder nur equip farmen ... manche server leeren sich eh und es ist nicht mehr viel los
auf die dauer wird blizz das spiel noch mehr verschrotten 
ich hoffe es kommt kein flame , aber die hoffung is wohl umsonst 
mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raknaltash (9. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

grundsätzlich mach Blizz alles richtig - das man dabei es nicht allen Recht machen kann ist auch klar. Aber allein der Aufwand einen Char von einer Fraktion auf eine Andere umzumünzen ist mit Sicherheit keine einfache Sache. 20 Euro finde ich mehr als angemessen wenn man im Vergleich für eine Namensänderung  immerhin 8 Euro bezahlt.

Was Deine Meinung zu Release-Termine ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich ein Spiel im Entwicklungssatus á la "Gothic 3" haben will ist es möglich einen vorher festgesetzten Termin einzuhalten. Ich kenne bereits viele Produkte von Blizzard (von der WC-Reihe über SC und eben jetzt aktuell WOW) und kein Spiel ist bisher unausgereift in die Läden gekommen. Wenn wirklich mal eine Kleinigkeit nicht sofort funtkioniert ist das zwar möglich aber dennoch die Ausnahme.
Und auch zeichnet es einen Entwickler aus bereits über 10 Jahre nach einem Release immer noch Patches nachzuschieben.

Abschließendes Fazit: Die Arbeit die Blizzard in seine Produkte steckt ist mehr als man von den meisten Herstellern erwartet.

MfG
Raknaltash


----------



## 1337Stalker (9. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie.



Was ist daran schlecht? Es gibt wahrscheinlich viele viele Spieler, die den Service nutzen. Klar bekommt Blizzard dadurch Geld. Allerdings wird NIRGENDWO darum Werbung gemacht oder sonst was. Sie geben kurz die News auf, dass man dies und das ändern kann und dann ist Ruhe. Du kannst das alles in der Accountverwaltung ändern. MUSST DU ABER NICHT. Das ist nur ein Service, keine Notwendigkeit mehr Geld zu zahlen. 

Stell dir vor, der Service wäre umsonst. Was glaubst du was es da für ein durcheinander geben würde? Jeder würde das mal ausprobieren und die Chars hin und her transen so wie er will. 

Aber weil es halt Geld kostet, machen es auch nur die Leute, die fest dazu entschlossen sind mal die Fraktion zu wechseln oder seinen Charakter anzupassen.

Wie gesagt, es ist ein Service für die, die ihn nutzen wollen. Die Leute, die es nicht nutzen wollen, müssen es auch nicht und es wird auch nicht darum gebeten, das zu tun.

Aber trotzdem meckern die Leute, für die es nicht in Frage kommt, Geld für sowas auszugeben. Obwohl diese Leute keinerlei Nachteile davon haben.

MfG


----------



## Testare (9. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil sehe Cata bisher positiv entgegen, ist es doch wenn man sich alle geplanten Umstellungen ansieht faktisch WoW2 im laufenden Spielbetrieb.


----------



## Jeycow (14. September 2009)

*@ orkman 

Nö.. ich sehe es nicht als frechheit, wen man bedenkt wieviel arbeit und änderungen in dem neuen addon steckt !

und das sich manche server eh leeren würden sehe ich auch ganz anderes, so wie es momentan aussieht werden viele leute zu WoW zurückkehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal zum thema... ganz ehrlich... 

Wer die ganzen service funktionen nicht nutzen will, brauch es auch nicht. is ja jetzt nich so das man gezwungen wird oderso.

Aber wer würde aus viel geld nich nochmehr geld machen ? 

Denke das es jeder tun würde der nur die möglichkeiten dazu hätte ! 

Cataclysm wird ganz klar ein knaller , ich freu mich schon auf dem addon und auf die gute alte (neue) welt , und natürlich auf die neuen Rassen ! 




*


----------



## Miricle78 (14. September 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich freue mich wie riesig auf dass Addon.
> Entweder hole ich mir es auch und es ich kann wieder schön lange was gutes zocken (wie ich hoffe),
> oder ich und mein Freund bauen uns nachts um 11 Uhr in Essen vorm Mediamarkt oder so Klappstühle auf nur um die verrückten Süchtis zu sehen die um 12 Uhr dass Addon holen
> 
> ...




Sag mir bescheid, dann setz ich mich dazu ^^


----------



## Nasiria (14. September 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die momentane Situation anschaue wie es im Spiel abläuft, finde ich den werdegang von WoW mal schlecht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also irgendwie kannst du dir sehr gut widersprechen...
Sie sollen mehr Geld in neue Server investieren, weil die Serverbevölkerung gesunken ist, um die Serverbevölkerung wieder zu heben? Da würden sich die Leute doch eher noch mehr verteilen und effektiv würde die Bevölkerung noch weiter sinken.
Außerdem hab ich noch nie mitbekommen, dass Blizz eine Sperre in eine Instanz gebaut hat, um den Server besser zum Laufen zu bringen, sodass man nichtmehr in die Instanz rein kam... es gibt zwar solche Sachen wie PdK und damals Sunwell, aber das kann man wohl kaum als deine seltsame Sperre auffassen oder?


> Naja mal schauen wie es weitergeht, nur Blizz darf sich warm anziehen wenn AION und Old Republic raus kommt !
> Das ist meine Meinung.



Hachja wie putzig, schonwieder so eine WoW-Untergangs-Prophezeihung, genauso wie zu WAR, HdRO und was weiß ich nicht noch...
WoW muss schon dermaßen tot sein, dass Blizz Geld ausgeben muss, um Spieler bei sich zu behalten.



orkman schrieb:


> ich kann Gfreeman nur zustimmen mit seinem ersten post ...
> ich schau nur ob andere games kommen die geil sind ( vllt aion) und die auch auf meinem laptop funktionieren und wechsel dann
> das mit cataclysm find ich ne frechheit , alte bosse und instanzen wieder aufzufrischen und sonst auch nix tolles reinzubringen , noch so ein beruf der wieder nur umstaende bringt etc... die horde kirget kleine mistgoblins ( das bloedeste was die fantasy welt je gesehen hat ) in anderen games werden die von katapulten geschossen , bei wow werden sie zur gleichberechtigten klasse/rasse gemacht xD
> dafuer dann wieder x euro zu bezahlen + monatliche gebuehren und wieder nur equip farmen ... manche server leeren sich eh und es ist nicht mehr viel los
> ...



Hm... alte Bosse und Instanzen werden aufgefrischt... wie mans nimmt... bisher sind lediglich nur Schattenfang und Todesminen bestätigt, dass sie einen heroischen Modus erhalten, aber das waren früher auch richtige Kult-Instanzen, da ist es nicht verwunderlich...
Mit den alten Bossen meinst du aber sicher eher in die Richtung Onyxia... nur wird die mit WotLk wieder reingebracht als Jubiläums-Präsent... und das hat ja nun wirklich nicht viel mit Cataclysm zu tun.
Es kommen mit der Erweiterung schließlich auch sicher nicht gerade wenige neue Bosse, wie zum Beispiel Todesschwinge oder Königin Azshara, und die hast du bisher noch nie irgendwo in WoW gefunden.


----------



## Jeycow (14. September 2009)

wow wird so schnell nicht untergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

selbst wen OR oder sonstwas raus kommt wird wow weiterhin eins der beliebtesten spiele sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (14. September 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Cataclysm wird richtig frischen Wind in WoW bringen. Die Alte Welt wird ja nicht nur neu kopiert sondern komplett neu gemacht. Und das ist echt beinharte Arbeit die dahinter stecken wird + neue Gebiete + neue Startgebiete + neue Talente. Ja - Im Grunde bezahlen wir nur für die neuen Rassen, aber es geht halt nicht anders wenn alle Spieler die Welt gleich sehen sollen muss sie mit einem Patch verändert werden.



Zur Zeit gibt es für mich keinen Grund, weiter Wow zu spielen. Das ganze ist dermassen ausgelutscht, daß es schon wieder komisch ist. Jeder Eierkopp läuft full epic rum. Die Klassen sehn alle gleich aus. Null Individualität. Und zum kommenden Addon kann ich nur sagen: Es war schon immer einfacher, bestehende Dinge zu verändern/verbessern , als neue zu erschaffen. Und auf dieses halbe Addon (5 Stufen, keine neue Klasse, keine wirklich neuen Talente, kein neuer Kontinent, höchstens ein paar neue Inseln) soll ich bis Sommer/Herbst '10 warten? Hehe. Es war mal die Rede davon, daß jedes Jahr ein Addon erscheint. Das wären bei mir aber 2 Jahre. Für so ein maues Addon?

Warum wandern soviele altgediente Spieler ab? Weil es bei diesem Einheitsbrei einfach keine Herausforderungen mehr gibt. Machen wir uns nichts vor, seit Activision an Bord ist, ist der Kahn ins trudeln gekommen. Wann habt ihr den letzten freien Tag gutgeschrieben bekommen? Gibts nicht mehr. Selbst bei noch so viel Ausfall, wie wir ihn vor 5-6 Wochen en masse hatten, gibt es keinen freien Tag mehr. Ach was schreib ich mich hier in Rage, ist die Zeit nicht wert, vielleicht guck ich mal wieder rein, wenn's neue Addon da ist - vorher reine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Slay0r (14. September 2009)

am besten wäre es, da der TE ja so am jammern ist, dass er ein eigenes MMO entwickelt, wir alle damit spielen und nichts bezahlen und dann verlangen wir von ihn dass wir mehr und mehr sachen wollen aber alles umsonst


----------



## Thimothy (14. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Warum wandern soviele altgediente Spieler ab?



Weil sie Ihren Schw..z nicht mehr vergleichen können !!!!

Und das Addon wird sicher interessant, freue mich schon sehr.

mfg


----------



## Darkdamien (14. September 2009)

die bösen leute von blizz, wollen geld verdienen tztztz


----------



## Deathknight3 (14. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...



du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Humunculus (14. September 2009)

Todgesagte leben länger.

Ich spiele aktuell kein WOW, aber Cataclysm kann durchaus ein Blick wert sein. Klingt nach back to the roots und das ist mal nicht verkehrt.
Es ist auch gut das es immer mehr Konkurenz gibt, das erhöht den Druck.
Gleichzeitig muss ich aber ganz klar sagen das von den neueren MMO (damit meine ich nach WoW) einzig EvE online halbwegs überzeugen konnte. Alle anderen sind durchgefallen. Was wurde da nicht alles versprochen und was ist dabei herausgekommen? Mangelware. Jedes Spiel hat seine Fans, für mich war AoC die größte Entäuschung aller Zeiten (hatte mich riesig gefreut und ab der Beta wars klar, das wird nix mehr), und jeder soll das spielen was im taugt. Wer allerdings Blizz und Activision mangelnde Professinalität vorwirft, den kann ich jetzt irgendwie nicht so recht ernst nehmen, denn sie haben gute Games und werden in Zukunft gute Games haben. Und Aion wird acuh nicht "DAS" MMO, das sind schon WAR,AOC und HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon das Fraktionswechsel nur einmel pro Char möglich ist gelle?


----------



## Penky (14. September 2009)

Hm... naja ich freue mich schon sehr auf Cataclysm ... aber finde wie du sagst ... es ist schon langsam eine reine Frechheit was sie machen !
Klar ! Jede Firma wurde in dieser Situaation genau das gleiche machen...o.O
Würdest du es etwa nicht anderst mahen wenn es um Geld geht ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (14. September 2009)

Das Blizz durch die fusion mit activision ur Geldmaschiene wurde stimmt, da kann man nichts gegen sagen.
Allerdings wundert mich nicht das man für eine leistung Geld verlangt (das ist ja in ordnung), nein es ist viel mehr der umstand das sie sich schon leistungen aus dem arsch ziehen anfangen für die sie geld verdienen können (Beste Beispiele sind der livestream und der fraktionswechsel).

Aber wenn man sich nicht das Geld aus der Taschie ziehen lässt und diese angebote nicht nutzt ist es doch egal.

Zum nächsten addon selbst, ich finde das es von der Idee her das beste addon sein wird. Ich fand es immer schon schade das addons nicht die vorhandene Welt erweitern und bereichern sondern das sie einfach irgendwo drangepappt werden egal ob sie da hin passen oder nicht und das damit alter content nutzlos wird.
Ich finde es viel besser wenn ein addon sich in die Welt integriert, diese erweitert und bereichert.
Bei cataclysm habe ich erstmalig das gefühl das die Geschichte in wow weitergeht, das die Welt nicht statisch und tot ist sondern das sie sich entwickelt.
Das quasi ein Krieg tobt der das angesicht der Welt zum erbeben bringt und diese formt und ändert.

Somit räume ich dem addon mehr potenzial ein als den beiden vorgängern.

Ob ich es je spielen werde kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weis nicht ob ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch wow spiele oder ein anderes Game, aber das ist auch egal


----------



## Blackmarco (14. September 2009)

Abwarten...Abwarten...Abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSlayerX (14. September 2009)

Einige Poster (WOW-Fanboys/Hure) sind doch ein wenig komisch, ihr lasst euch wohl gerne ausnehmen was? TE kann dir nur zustimmen. Es ist natürlich normal das Blizzard Geld machen will aber ist es nicht so das sie in letzter Zeit stark übertreiben. Aber solange oben genannten Personen existieren wird dies wohl nicht aufhören.


----------



## Manconi (14. September 2009)

> Ihr wisst aber schon das Fraktionswechsel nur einmel pro Char möglich ist gelle?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hammer,danke
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackSun84 (15. September 2009)

XSlayerX schrieb:


> Einige Poster (WOW-Fanboys/Hure) sind doch ein wenig komisch, ihr lasst euch wohl gerne ausnehmen was? TE kann dir nur zustimmen. Es ist natürlich normal das Blizzard Geld machen will aber ist es nicht so das sie in letzter Zeit stark übertreiben. Aber solange oben genannten Personen existieren wird dies wohl nicht aufhören.



Warum ausnehmen lassen? Ich habe nach meiner Pause zwischen Mai und Anfang September wieder einen Heiednspaß mit meinem (aktuell) Level 70-Hexer, das ist wunderbar. 13 €uro und ich bin beim Spaß dabei. Mancher sollte vielleicht auch mal alle vierteljahre das WoW-Abo beenden und was anderes spielen, z.B. ein Singleplayerrollenspiel von Bioware. Mancher erwartet ernsthafte von einem MMOG, das es ihnen Jahre lang dauerhaft Spaß macht. Das geht aber nicht, denn ich hatte auch schon meine Phasen, wo ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel hatte. Abo gekündigt, 2-3 Singleplayerspiele und schon war der Spaß wieder da. Und gerade Cata reizt mich genau wie Wrath einfach, weil endlich alte Queststorys weitergehen. Bin ich also ein Fanboy, weil ich für 13 €uro meinen Spaß habe im Monat? Oder soll ich zu Aion wechseln, damit ich sagen kann: "Ha, jetzt habe ich es Blizzard gezeigt und zocke was viel tolleres."


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Cataclysm ich komme ...

Stop Mimimi oder go Aion xD ...


----------



## Wayne der 4. (15. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Ach was schreib ich mich hier in Rage, ist die Zeit nicht wert, vielleicht guck ich mal wieder rein, wenn's neue Addon da ist - vorher reine Zeitverschwendung.



Genauso ist es und genauso werden es wieder die meisten machen die abwandern, sie kommen wieder.
Aber versteht mich net Falsch, es ist keine Schande zu WoW zurückzukehren nach einer Pause.

Die Zeiten ändern sich nunmal. Früher gab es mangels Auswahl nunmal mehr Leute die Ihrem MMO stehts treu gewesen sind, egal ob es ein Tief hatte. Heute jedoch ist die Auswahl mittlerweile so groß, dass es doch bescheuert ist nicht mal was anderes zu versuchen.

Fanboys wird es immer geben und Flamer sind entweder enttäuschte Fanboys oder leute die nur ein wenig rumtrollen wollen.

Cataclysm wird kommen und die Abozahlen noch ein wenig weiter steigern, so wie es bisher mit jedem WoW-Addon geschen ist. Nachdem man das schon wieder ausgelutscht hat wechselt man zum nächstn neuen MMO flamed WoW und wartet sehlenruhig auf das nächste WoW-Addon.


----------



## Bader1 (15. September 2009)

Ich freu mich so richtig auf Cataclysm, das wird mit abstand das geilste Addon.
Achja zu deiner Aussage, dass es in anderen Foren besser zugeht kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Ich schau ab und zu mal ins Aion Forum rein und was da läuft find ich eher abstoßend.


----------



## Bluebarcode (15. September 2009)

Ich würd dem TE mal raten selber software zu entwickeln, dann weisst du was das heisst ein spiel wie wow so reibungslos (und ja das ist es in anbetracht der grösse) am laufen zu halten, alleine die administration hat sicher fast genauso viel code verschlungen wie das spiel selbst. Da arbeiten pro tag tausende leute dran dass das ding funktioniert. Wo ich allerdings den überhöhten preist auch net verstehe ist bei den chartransfers usw - weil das wirklich automatisch geht weil man muss ja eh alles selber einstellen...da wird nix von hand gemacht...wenn man da einführen würde einmal pro 2 bezahlten monaten ein gratis transfer oder so, würde ich das ausserordentlich goutieren und richtig finde, gerade bei stammkunden.

aber man wird sich ja net sleber ins eigene fleisch schneiden solange es genug leute gibt die es "freiwillig" zahlen.


----------



## Dunator (15. September 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Wo ich allerdings den überhöhten preist auch net verstehe ist bei den chartransfers usw - weil das wirklich automatisch geht weil man muss ja eh alles selber einstellen...da wird nix von hand gemacht...wenn man da einführen würde einmal pro 2 bezahlten monaten ein gratis transfer oder so, würde ich das ausserordentlich goutieren und richtig finde, gerade bei stammkunden.



diese gebühr ist eine schutzgebühr, wozu auch nochmal kommt, dass es nicht ganz automatisch geht, so muss erstmal der transfer von einem gm bestätigt und genehmigt werden.
hätte blizzard diese gebühr nicht, würden zuviele transfer machen.


----------



## Freelancer (15. September 2009)

> Cataclysm kommt und keiner geht hin



Ich gehe hin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders freue  ich mich auf Azeroth im neuen Glanz auch wenn da viele Erinnerung wohl mit baden gehen aber wer weiß evlt. kommen ja alte eindrücke auch wieder wenn man durch das neue  Azeroth fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (15. September 2009)

Ich geh auch hin. Aber vorher wird wohl nicht viel mit meinem Account passieren. Im November läuft er aus und dann ist erstmal Pause ( bisher bis zum Cataclysmrelease geplant^^)


----------



## Soldus (15. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die wollen halt geld verdienen wie alle anderen firmen auf dieser welt auch....



Kann ich nur zustimmen......
Außerdem find ich es ganz normal....für mich hat AION dieselbe Mist-Täuschungs-China-Scheiss-Manga-Grafik wie Guild Wars auch......von daher bleibe ich immer noch bei World of Warcraft...und ich meine, es gibt sehr viele MMo's die monatliche Gebühr verlangen, einfach schon deshalb weil sie so enorm umfangreich sind.... und mit Cataclysm kommt von meiner Sicht jetzt alles was ich mir je in WOW gewünscht habe. Und natürlich kostet es ne stange Geld wenn man die Fraktion, die Rasse, das Geschlecht oder den Namen wechselt....glaubst du etwa, dass die einfach auf ein Knöpfchen drücken und dann ists geschehn? Denk doch nur mal was die dann alles ändern müssen im Spiel...auf allen Freundes- und Ignorelisten den Namen austauschen, oder löschen. Beim Fraktionwechsel muss man ja noch mehr ändern, die Rüstung, die Quests, Die Rufe bei den Fraktionen, das ist alles ne Heidenarbeit, das alles irgendwie so in die Bahn zu lenken, dass man auf der Hordenseite noch die gleichen Erfolge hat wie auf Allianzseite oder umgekehrt etc.. In sofern finde ich diese ganzen Änderungen noch relativ günstig.
Ich denke, nur weil jetzt ne menge Leute, vielleicht 2-3 Millionen, wenn überhaupt, von WOW auf AION wechseln, spielen immer noch über 10 Millionen Menschen WOW und das ist noch lange kein Grund zu denken, dass niemand ne Erweiterung annimmt die besser ist als AION,ROM,Düsterwald, AOC und allen anderen zusammen...aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls.

MFG Soldus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (15. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auf  Cataclysm.Und ich freu mich auf D3 auch wenn D3 erst 2011 raus kommt


----------



## Bjarnensen (17. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> *Edit:* Für alle die nicht verstehen warum gewisse Sachen Geld kosten. Wartet noch ein paar Jahre bis ihr eine Ausbildung mit kaufmännischen Elementen beendet habt. Dann werdet ihr verstehen dass "Neuerungen = Aufwand = Arbeit = Geld" ist.





/sign


----------



## Healor (17. September 2009)

Fast jedesmal wenn man auf den Buffedticker schaut steht ein "WoW ist so *cheisse geworden" "WoW geht den Bach runter" "Was ist aus WoW geworden" usw usw.

Wenn ihr so ein Problem mit WoW habt, warum hört ihr dann nicht einfach auf? Ich verstehe da viele einfach nicht. Wenn mir etwas keinen Spaß mehr macht und ich es blöd finde dann tue ich es einfach nicht mehr. Ist es einfach die gewohnheit das man 4 Jahre lang jeden Tag bei WoW einloggt? Ist es Sucht? Beides? Oder etwas anderes?

Ein Freund von mir spielt es auch immer noch. Jedesmal wenn wir uns treffen frag ich ihn "und, zockst noch WoW?" er sagt immer ja er zockt noch, ABER es ist total *cheisse geworden und ihn bockts garnicht mehr... Da frage ich ihn immer warum er dann nicht einfach aufhört?


----------



## ghoosty_geistfrei (17. September 2009)

Statement Activision Blizzard Chef

Nur das mal lesen


----------



## Odilion (17. September 2009)

Einfach unglaublich, was hier für fanboys rumlaufen.

Natürlichen wollen die Geld verdienen, wollten die schon immer, wollen andere Firmen auch. ABER man kann auch Geld verdienen und dabei das was man geschaffen hat und vorallem die Kunden mit RESPEKT behandeln.
So würde zumindest ich es tun und so hat es Blizzard damals auch getan. Sie wollten Geld verdienen UND ehrenwert sein. Damals...

Heute sind sie nicht viel besser als zum Beispiel Jamba.
"Kauf dir jetzt die brandneuen WoW-Shirts deiner Wahl und oute dich als Freak! Nur €€,€€!!"
"Hol dir jetzt deinen persönlichen WoW-Klingelton auf dein Handy, damit auch jeder merkt wie süchtig du bist! Nur €€,€€!!"
"Bestellt dir jetzt deine persönlichen WoW-Getränke, ohne die du nicht leben kannst, nur €€,€€!!"
"Kaufe jetzt 3 billige Plastikfiguren, die nach Müll aussehen und bezahle lediglich 4 davon! Für nur €€,€€!!"

Klingt übertrieben, aber es ist Realität. Sie beherrschen den Verkauf von Fanarktikeln jeglicher Art besser, als die Produktion und Entwicklung ihrer Spiele.
Gamemaster werden entlassen oder in die Abteilung "WoW-Shop" verlegt. Oder wie erklärt ihr euch den mangelnden Service?


----------



## Bjarnensen (17. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Und noch so ein mimimi kind ... ANGEKÜNDIGT ist es Kollege, hast noch locker bis zu einem Jahr Zeit zu schaffen was andere schon seit 6 monaten haben. man kann nicht immer auf den letzten warten. Den letzten killen die schurken kennst du doch oder?


Was soll denn dieser Spruch!? Da tut einer seine Meinung auf ordentliche und erwachsene Weise kund und wird gleich nieder gemacht...
Es gibt ´ne schöne Sache bei Autos, nennt sich Niveau(nein, nicht die Creme)-Ausgleich, sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, das in Foren einzuführen.


----------



## Tyler Durban (17. September 2009)

Muhaha Cata....was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja jetzt mal ernsthaft WOW ist einfach nur noch Scheisse das Spiel hat mal Spass gemacht(mit der Betonung auf hat)!
da jetzt so games wie aion rauskommen versucht Blizz halt durch solche addons(in meinen Augen eher ein booster Pack)
doch noch einige spieler bei laune zu halten aber naja bei mir und vielen anderen die ich kenne ist der wow zug abgefahren
und wir schlagen unsere zelte jetzt bei aion auf anspruchsvoller von der grafik bis zum gameplay!

Und ja warte jetzt nur noch auf die wow fanatiker die mit irgendwelchen sprüchen kommen,aber mir latte habe nur meine meinung 
zu diesen trhead hier abgegeben was im sinne des erstellers war!

so jetzt könnt ihr loslegen^^


----------



## Dranke (17. September 2009)

Wieso sollte keiner hin gehn=xD CATACLYSEM WIRD SO GEIL


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (17. September 2009)

aaaalso:

ich freu mich tierisch aufs addon, alles neu, alles neu erkunden, durchquesten etc, hab ich bock drauf. über die raids lässt sich ja atm nich wirklich was sagen. die ganzen neuerung wie gildenleveln, path of titans etc hören sich auch richtig fett an.

zu deinem ersten kritikpunkt, dass dinge wie faction change, usw geld kosten:
- wo ist das problem dabei, sich VOR dem erstellen eines chars, nen bissel gedanken zu machen ob das das is was man will? und wenns dann trotz aller überlegungen suckt, kann man immernoch mit lvl 20 oder 30 rerollen ohne viel zeit verloren zu haben. die ganzen änderungen die man jetzt vornehmen kann, gabs früher gar nicht also sind sie nichts als luxus, und den kann man sich auch bezahlen lassen, es gibt außerdem offensichtlich genug unterbelichtete, die tatsächlich geld für sowas bezahlen. 

naja, wenn man auf nem server ist, auf dem pve- oder pvp-technisch nichts geht, kann man nicht viel dran ändern, aber auch da kann man sich vorher informieren....
du flamest doch mercedes auch nicht dafür, dass du geld dafür bezahlen musst, wenn dir der schwarze lack auf einmal nich mehr gefällt und du ihn in rot haben möchtest....


und die ganzen verschiebungen...
das is bei spielen, die geil werden sollen nun mal so und ich glaube nicht, dass blizz durch verschiebung von d3 und sc2 mehr kunden länger wow binden will/kann, da die zielgruppen völlig verschieden sind. und wenn man an diablo 2 zurückdenkt, dass wurde auch 3 oder 4 jahre lang verschoben und alle dies gespielt haben werden mir zustimmen wenn ich sage, dass es sich gelohnt hat...


----------



## Willtaker (17. September 2009)

ghoosty_geistfrei schrieb:


> Statement Activision Blizzard Chef
> 
> Nur das mal lesen



diese aussagen beziehen sich auf den chef des *publishers* achtivison blizzard und nicht auf blizzard entertainment


----------



## Magmion (17. September 2009)

Recyling nennt man sowas , nix neues , zieht mal eure rosarote Brille ab


----------



## Bjarnensen (17. September 2009)

Wenn man sich schon auf das alte Sprichwort bezieht: ...Dann kommt Cataclysm zu euch.


Nur der Korrektheit halber^^


----------



## Omaleite (17. September 2009)

Ich versteh nur nie warum ihr euch beschwert, wenn eine neue Kostenpflichtige optionale funktion dazu kommt

Keiner verlangt von euch wow zu spielen
keiner verlangt von euch die fraktion zu wechseln
keiner verlangt von euch cataclysm zu spielen

und trotzdem tut ihr so als würdet ihr dazu gezwungen !
was ist mit euch los ?


----------



## blackfuture (17. September 2009)

Ich gebe dir da zu 100 % recht.Du sprichst mir quasi aus der Seele!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (17. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten bei Blizzard zwischenzeitlich nervt, ist der Umstand, dass diese Firma zwischenzeitlich eine reine Geldkassiermaschine geworden ist. Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie. Auch die ständigen Verschiebereien von Release-Terminen (Starcraft auf 2010, Diablo wohl erst 2011)- meines Erachtens stehen hier ausschließlich finanzstrategische Gesichtspunkte im Vordergrund ---> die Gamer sollen ja nicht von Wow weg auf ein anderes Spiel gelockt werden, da sie ja brav Monat für Monat ihre Gebühren bezahlen, alles andere wäre da kontraproduktiv.



Ja stimmt Blizzard will nur Geld machen. 

*SO WIE JEDE GOTTVERDAMMTE FIRMA AUF DIESER WELT AUCH!*

Nur schade das ein hoher Anteil der (ex) WoW-Spieler so ungebildet ist das er keine Ahnung vom wirtschaftlichen denken hat.

P-E-I-N-L-I-C-H-!


----------



## Vindexa (17. September 2009)

Ich finde es amüsant, wie jeder, der aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen mit WoW nicht (mehr) zufrieden ist, glaubt, dass wenn er aufhört, das Spiel eh bald zugrunde geht und Blizzard deswegen alles so machen müsse, wie es ihm passt. All diesen Leuten kann ich nur folgendes sagen:

Ihr seid nur einer von 12 Millionen (oder sind es mittlerweile 13?)

Jetzt werdet ihr aber sagen: Schau doch mal in die Foren! Alle sind unzufrieden mit WoW!

Achja? Und wieviele WoW Spieler sind denn täglich aktiv in den WoW-Foren und posten dort sogar? Wenn jeder WoW-Spieler genau einen Beitrag jeden Tag ins WoW-Forum schreiben würde, würde der Forenserver bald kapitulieren. Ich schätze mal ab, dass im WoW-Forum höchstens 10% der Spielerschaft schauen. Davon postet vielleicht die Hälfte und von dieser Hälfte beschwert sich vielleicht ein Füntel (was dann 1% wäre...) und selbst das ist sicherlich zu hoch gegriffen. Und nein, jemand, der nichts zu meckern hat, macht das auch nicht.

Ich will sagen: Das, was dieses eine Prozent im Forum verzapft, spiegelt nur die Meinung dieses Prozentes wieder. Ihr seid nicht die Spielerschaft, sondern nur eine kleine Minderheit. Findet euch damit ab. Wegen euch stirbt WoW ganz sicher nicht aus.

---

Warum regen sich Leute eigentlich darüber auf, dass es spezielle Servicangebote seitens Blizzard gibt, für die man etwas zahlen muss, wenn man sie nutzen MÖCHTE. Und ja, ich habe "möchte" bewusst groß geschrieben. Niemand zwingt euch, diese Angebote auch zu nutzen! Und da das Spiel seit seiner Veröffentlichung 13 €uro im Monat kostet - es also trotz stetiger Inflation und gestiegener MwSt nicht teurer geworden ist (!) - könnt ihr Blizzard wohl kaum Kommerz vorwerfen.

Wie, die bieten den neuen VW gegen Aufpreis mit Klimaanlage an? Sauerei, elende Kommerzschweine!!!

---

Der Livestream der Blizzcon kostete 20 €uro. Ja, das ist schon schlimm. Ich kann ja auf Premiere umsonst Fussball gucken. Und wenn ich beim Spiel der Eislöwen dabei sein will, ist das auch umsonst. Und an der Kinokasse bekomm ich sogar immer nen Fünfer in die Hand gedrückt.

Leute, wo lebt ihr? Da will ich auch hin!!!

---

Und an die ganzen "Ich spiele seit Realease und WoW wird seither immer schlechter ich wechsle zu [Hier beliebigen Namen eines in naher Zukunft erscheinenden MMORPGs einsetzen] da ist alles besser und toller und schöner und neuer"-Heuler. Erstens Spielen die wenigsten von euch seit Release, ihr behauptet das nur, damit eure Meinung wichtiger klingt. Ist sie aber nicht. Ihr seid nicht die Spielerschaft und wenn ihr schon 5 Jahre vor Release Hogger down hattet. Es interessiert keinen. Wenn ihr zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln wollt, warum müsst ihr uns das erzhälen? Lasstet do eefach. Denn: Entweder kommt ihr nach 2-3 Monaten zurück, weil ihr festgestellt habt, dass das neue MMORPG eben doch nicht alles besser und toller und schöner und neuer ist, sondern eben doch nur neuer. Und da ihr ja, wie ihr behauptet, seid Release spielt, habt ihr viel Zeit und Arbeit in WoW gesteckt und das gibt man eben doch nicht so einfach auf. Übrigens, wenn WoW, seit ihr es spielt - und das ist nicht zu vergessen seit Release, also 4 Jahre oder gar schon 5 - immer nur schlechter geworden ist, warum wollt ihr dann jetzt erst aufhören und habt es nicht schon viel früher getan?

---

Als WoW rauskam, also zum Release, seit dem die ganzen Weiner ja spielen, haben es vielleicht 100000 Mann gespielt. Oder auch 200000 oder 300000... Mittlerweile spielen es 13 Millionen. Komisch, dass in ein Spiel, welches seit Release - dem Zeitpunkt, wo ihr angefangen habt, zu spielen - immer nur schlechter geworden ist, ständig neue Spieler einsteigen. Klar, es haben einige aufgehört... Zu WotLK Zeiten hören welche auf und haben aufgehört, zu BC-Zeiten haben welche aufgehört und mit Sicherheit auch zu den ach so tollen Classic-Zeiten und bestimmt auch kurz nach dem Release - also da wo ihr eingestiegen seit - haben welche aufgehört. Es haben aber auch immer wieder neue angefangen... und den seit Release - also eurem Startzeitpunkt, nicht vergessen! - angewachsenen Spielerzahlen waren das immer mehr als die, die aufgehört haben. Hört sich nicht gerade nach sinkender Spielqualität und einem baldigen Aus von WoW an. Die Zahlen arbeiten gegen euch, liebe Azerothuntergangstheoretiker!

---

Zum Schluss noch ein Wort an all jene, die den Unterschied zwischen WoW und der Realität nicht mehr kennen und deswegen immer meinen, WoW mit selbiger vergleichen zu müssen:
Get a fucking RL!

Für WoW lautet die Devise: Spiel es, wie es ist oder spiel es eben nicht.

Danke fürs lesen

Vindexa

PS: Die kostenpflichtigen Zusatzleistungen für WoW mit einer kostenpflichtigen Extraklimaanlage für ein Auto zu vergleichen ist im übrigen kein Vergleich von virtuellen mit realen Dingen, nur, damit ihr gar nicht erst auf dumme Gedanken kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (17. September 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> oO Wieso sind die Smilies immer im gleichen Takt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil sie sonnst keine gute armee wären!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyler Durban (17. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Ja stimmt Blizzard will nur Geld machen.
> 
> *SO WIE JEDE GOTTVERDAMMTE FIRMA AUF DIESER WELT AUCH!*
> 
> ...





Lol Anscheinend sind die aktiven WOWler nicht gerade viel gebildeter sonst hättest du mal verstanden das es nicht nur um das Thema kohle geht sondern auch um das Thema Spiel Spass und der ist bei Wow einfach nicht mehr vorhanden da dieses Spiel einfach schlichtweg augelutscht ist immer nur noch daselbe besiegst hier ein boss in der nächsten instanz ist er dann wieder da Gähhhhhhhnnnn sag ich nur dazu und ich denke mal das das der grund für viele ist diesen spiel good bye zusagen und nicht falsch verstehen wow hat früher spass gemacht es ist eben halt einfach nur noch langweilig wie es mit jeden spiel irgendwann mal so kommt wenn man es über jahre spielt! und Cataclysm ist nur ein weiterer versuch dafür die spieler schön weiter ihre monatlichen 12,99 euro verballern und zum thema 10 millionen accounts naja blizz hat zwar 12 millionen verkaufte aber wieviele von diesen 12 millionen noch aktiv sind oder von goldspammern genutzt werden müsste man mal hochrechnen da würde sich dann ne ganz andere summe ergeben!
<h3 class="r">_
_ </h3>


----------



## Huki (17. September 2009)

.....wenn solche miesepeter wie du nicht hingehen wird mir der weg dorthin noch süsser!


----------



## SheepHappens (17. September 2009)

pzzL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wääää Mutant


----------



## Fimbul! (17. September 2009)

Tyler schrieb:


> Lol Anscheinend sind die aktiven WOWler nicht gerade viel gebildeter sonst hättest du mal verstanden das es nicht nur um das Thema kohle geht sondern auch um das Thema Spiel Spass und der ist bei Wow einfach nicht mehr vorhanden da dieses Spiel einfach schlichtweg augelutscht ist immer nur noch daselbe besiegst hier ein boss in der nächsten instanz ist er dann wieder da Gähhhhhhhnnnn sag ich nur dazu und ich denke mal das das der grund für viele ist diesen spiel good bye zusagen und nicht falsch verstehen wow hat früher spass gemacht es ist eben halt einfach nur noch langweilig wie es mit jeden spiel irgendwann mal so kommt wenn man es über jahre spielt! und Cataclysm ist nur ein weiterer versuch dafür die spieler schön weiter ihre monatlichen 12,99 euro verballern und zum thema 10 millionen accounts naja blizz hat zwar 12 millionen verkaufte aber wieviele von diesen 12 millionen noch aktiv sind oder von goldspammern genutzt werden müsste man mal hochrechnen da würde sich dann ne ganz andere summe ergeben!
> <h3 class="r">_
> _ </h3>


Wenn du Satzzeichen benutzen würdest, würde jemand auch deinen Beitrag lesen.
Achja, mir macht das Spiel Spaß. Warum schließt ihr immer von euch auf andere?


----------



## Vindexa (17. September 2009)

Tyler schrieb:


> Lol Anscheinend sind die aktiven WOWler nicht gerade viel gebildeter sonst hättest du mal verstanden das es nicht nur um das Thema kohle geht sondern auch um das Thema Spiel Spass und der ist bei Wow einfach nicht mehr vorhanden da dieses Spiel einfach schlichtweg augelutscht ist immer nur noch daselbe besiegst hier ein boss in der nächsten instanz ist er dann wieder da Gähhhhhhhnnnn sag ich nur dazu und ich denke mal das das der grund für viele ist diesen spiel good bye zusagen und nicht falsch verstehen wow hat früher spass gemacht es ist eben halt einfach nur noch langweilig wie es mit jeden spiel irgendwann mal so kommt wenn man es über jahre spielt! und Cataclysm ist nur ein weiterer versuch dafür die spieler schön weiter ihre monatlichen 12,99 euro verballern und zum thema 10 millionen accounts naja blizz hat zwar 12 millionen verkaufte aber wieviele von diesen 12 millionen noch aktiv sind oder von goldspammern genutzt werden müsste man mal hochrechnen da würde sich dann ne ganz andere summe ergeben!
> <h3 class="r">_
> _ </h3>



Ja, ich gebe zu, dass wir aktiven WoWler leichte Defizite haben, was unser geistiges Können betrifft, aber:

Wir können Satzzeichen verwenden!

Selfowned würd ich sagen.


----------



## Tyler Durban (17. September 2009)

Fimbul! schrieb:


> Wenn du Satzzeichen benutzen würdest, würde jemand auch deinen Beitrag lesen.
> Achja, mir macht das Spiel Spaß. Warum schließt ihr immer von euch auf andere?



Anscheinend hast du ihn ja gelesen sonst hättest du mich nicht zitiert!

Und ausserdem kenne ich genug leute denen es genau so geht,und wenn du dich damit nicht angesprochen fühlst gehörst du halt nicht dazu.aber wie gesagt es gibt halt noch genug die es auch so sehen!















#


----------



## Tyler Durban (17. September 2009)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Ja, ich gebe zu, dass wir aktiven WoWler leichte Defizite haben, was unser geistiges Können betrifft, aber:
> 
> Wir können Satzzeichen verwenden!
> 
> Selfowned würd ich sagen.



Omg

Naja wenn das alles ist was dir zu diesen thema einfällt bzw aufällt!

hinterlasse gerne mal ein paar krümel das selbst die einfallslosen mal ihr kommentar zum besten geben dürfen selbst wenn es nicht zum thema gehört!


----------



## Vindexa (17. September 2009)

Tyler schrieb:


> Omg
> 
> Naja wenn das alles ist was dir zu diesen thema einfällt bzw aufällt!
> 
> hinterlasse gerne mal ein paar krümel das selbst die einfallslosen mal ihr kommentar zum besten geben dürfen selbst wenn es nicht zum thema gehört!



Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest - was du ja offenbar nicht hast - wäre dir aufgefallen, dass meine Meinung auf der Seite direkt vor dieser bereits ausführlich niedergeschrieben ist. Du musst jedoch zugeben, dass dein Post nicht gerade einfach zu lesen ist, so ganz ohne Satzzeichen. Obgleich ich deine Meinung über WoW nicht teile, wäre es trotzdem schön gewesen, deine Kritik zu diesem Spiel lesen zu können, ohne dabei der Gefahr ernster Augenschäden ausgesetzt zu sein. Und übrigens... jemanden als blöd hinstellen wollen (das hast du versucht) und dann einen Beitrag schreiben, wie du ihn geschrieben hast, ist nicht anders zu umschreiben, als ich es getan habe... selfowned, nach wie vor.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ultima Online ist in den letzten 10 Jahren auch nicht billiger geworden, also wie kommst Du auf den Trichter?



Ultima Online wurde nicht billiger, aber es gab für die Treue geschenke. Wie alle jahre 5 extra skillpunkte. Nach 36 Monaten gab es das erste Ethernal Reitmount und so weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (19. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Cataclysm kommt und keiner geht hin :-)



Ich war schon dort.


----------



## evalux (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so ein Problem mit WoW habt, warum hört ihr dann nicht einfach auf?



Ich denke mal Mangel an vernünftigen Alternativen.

Könnte sich bei Aion ändern. Mal sehn.

Mir macht WoW auch keinen Spass mehr, was aber eher an den Mitspielern als am Game liegt. Blizzard als Programmierschmiede ist sicherlich legendär. Blizzard als Diktatur ihrer Spielerschaft ist aber selbstzerstörerisch. 

Und eine Diktatur ist sie auch, wenn sie auf die Community Rücksicht nimmt, denn nur Blizzard allein entscheidet, welche Klientel sie im Spiel unterstützen. Dank Blizzards Gamer-Politik passiert atm auf alles, was nicht 80 ist, praktisch gar nichts mehr. Die Power-Leveler, die Recount-Fetischisten, die Ausser-Bomben-nix-weiter-Könner, CC-Hasser, ogog-Immer-Timerunner, kurz jede Spieler-Sorte, die dem Spiel Atmosphäre nehmen konnte, wurde von Blizzard geradezu gefördert.

Und jetzt ? Eiskrone ist noch nicht mal draussen, und schon wissen alle, dass der Loot daraus in 3 Monaten wieder Crap ist und dann keiner mehr Eiskrone geht, weil bringt ja nix. Keine Ahnung, ob ich mir das neue Addon antue. Atmosphäre war in dem Spiel schon immer schnuppe, wer nich so denkt is kein Pro, und wer will das schon nicht sein ?


----------



## Technocrat (22. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.
> 
> Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr.



Dann bist Du definitiv im falschen Forum. Hebe Dich hinweg!


----------



## Kazark (22. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Dennoch geht es mir primär darum, auch ein Meinungsbild von Euch zu erfahren, da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.
> 
> Andere Release-Termine wie Aion oder Herr der Ringe Düsterwald interessieren mich da zur Zeit viel mehr.



Und wie kommst du auf die Absurde Idee das uns das interessiert was dich interessiert? *Kopfschüttel*. Geh dein slow motion lotro spielen und den chinagrinder und werde betatester. Wenn in 2 jahren alles funktioniert sagst du bescheid. Und nun hinfort mit dir ...

cu


----------



## Kazark (22. September 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Mir macht WoW auch keinen Spass mehr, was aber eher an den Mitspielern als am Game liegt.



Dann wirst du aber nichtz glücklich weil was glaubst du kommen die Leute her die AION als neue Flamewar Plattform nutzen werden? *rofl*. Glaube nicht das in letzter Zeit die Geburtenrate so hoch war das viele neue kleine chinesen geboren wurden um aion zu spielen. Die Bibeltreuen wow spieler sind eigentlich ganz ruhig und ergeben eine feine Community, die Flamekinder die nebenbei 5 andere mmos spielen wirst du auch bei Aion wiedersehen. Soll ja bei AOC und War auch nicht anders gewesen sein oder irre ich?

Wie ich schön öfter sagte: Mich juckt aion net und schau ich mir frühstens 6 monate nachdem es draussen ist zum ersten mal an. Mehr erstmal nicht.

cu


----------



## Phelps023 (22. September 2009)

Ach AION ist voll der grinder nach ein paar Wochen sind alle wieder bei WOW.


----------



## Deleo (22. September 2009)

Jo ich freue mich auf das addon,
das die dienste geld kosten,ist normal,so macht es jedes unternehmen....ob es richtig ist 25 euro zu nehmen ist was anderes.

Wenn ich wow mit meinen anderen hobbys vergleiche,kostet es mich weniger als die anderen.
Übrigens kostet ein WE mit freunden mehr als beide dienste LiveStram und Fraktions.... zusammen :-D


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2009)

also ich bin seiner meinung, iwie aber auch nicht. ich bin gespannt wie blizz das mit den hauptstädten regeln will wenn die lowies noch in den unzerstörten hauptstädten sind.


----------



## Mace (22. September 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Wenn ich wow mit meinen anderen hobbys vergleiche,kostet es mich weniger als die anderen.
> Übrigens kostet ein WE mit freunden mehr als beide dienste LiveStram und Fraktions.... zusammen :-D



Und genau das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten. Entweder man spielt WoW weil es ein relativ günstiges Hobby ist und gibt dafür "gern" sein Geld aus oder man regt sich jeden Monat darüber auf das man für das Spiel bezahlt und spielt es nur weil man den Anschluss nicht verlieren will oder so.


----------



## gismo1voss (22. September 2009)

vote closed!!


----------



## Sakulta (22. September 2009)

ich find es prinzipiell auch nicht schlimm, für dienste geld zu nehmen, die nicht zwingend nötig sind.

rassenwechsel, serverwechsel bei nicht überlasteten servern, etc pp - unnötige dienste. aber wer bereit ist, für sowas geld zu zahlen, wer das für wichtig genug hält: viel spaß. dann zahlt auch dafür!

es ist keine abzocke von blizzard, es ist schlicht und ergreifend vernünftiges geschäftsverhalten. 
auch der mangel an vergünstigungen für langjährige spieler ist durchaus nachvollziehbar - warum soll ich versuchen, leute zu binden, die sowieso süchtig sind und bleiben? "nett" ist das natürlich nicht, aber die wenigsten firmen da draußen im "rl" (ja, wow ist NICHT alles) sind nett. 

blizzard muss auch nicht nett sein. blizzard ist gut,  das reicht. ich versteh gar nicht, wieso sich hier immer so viele leute über blizzard und support aufregen. der support für sämtliche blizzard-spiele ist das beste, was große firmen in den letzten jahren geboten haben. auch die qualität der spiele ist wegweisend - und da warte ich auch lieber noch ein jahr länger auf ein starcraft2, anstatt ein unfertiges produkt vor die nase gesetzt zu bekommen. schaut euch doch mal um bei dem, was EA einem jedes oder jedes zweite jahr vor die nase setzt. und die patchen ihre bugs nicht schnell und zuverlässig weg, oder liefern gar gratis-content per patch nach. 

auf cataclysm freu ich mich - ist für mich nen grund, mit wow wieder anzufangen. ich hab vor ein paar monaten aufgehört, mangels zeit und lust, musste mich auf ne prüfungsphase konzentrieren. und jetzt gehts demnächst wieder los, mit den alten gildenleuten. und auch auf sc2 und d3 freu ich mich. weil ich bei blizzard einfach davon ausgehe, dass das schon gut wird, dass das durchdacht ist, dass der support stimmt.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (22. September 2009)

Arme Leute die sich über sowas solche Gedanken machen können...

..also ich Spiel jetzt weiter, mir machts Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafterman1 (22. September 2009)

http://www.golem.de/showhigh2.php?file=/09...2.html&wort[]=activision&wort[]=blizzard

Mehr muss ich glaube nich mehr dazu sagen. Zum Glück läuft mein Account seit mitte BC nicht mehr.

Immer diese BlizzardFanboys...tzztzztzz


----------



## natario (22. September 2009)

ich seh das auch so, keine firma welche überleben will hat was zu verschenken. ich denke mal das selbst ein char transfer, fraktionswechsel etc mit arbeit verbunden ist, egal ob eine oder 10 minuten. wäre diese funktion kostenlos dann glaubt mal hätten die am tag mehrere 1000 wenn nicht noch mehr anfragen etc. dann kann man ja relativ leicht rechnen wie lange es dauert und was dieses blizz kostet.
ich meine auch das kein anderes spiel diese features bietet. wems zu teuer ist solls lassen.


----------



## chaoshg (22. September 2009)

Hi 

Ich habe schon eine menge verschiedener Online Spiele gespielt und ich finde das Blizzard dabei noch die Günstigsten sind. Habe z.b. ein Koreanisches Spiel gespielt (Name will ich nicht nennen) bei dem kommste nur mit Premium Account ins Spiel und der Kostet pro Monat zwischen 15 und 25 euro (3 verschiedene stufen) und für alle extras wie z.b. kleidung die du hier bei events kriegst nehmen die 15 euro und ich habe 1 jahr gebraucht bis zum endlevel (trotz 8-9 std spielen am tag war zu der zeit arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dieser Lvl90 account hat in diesem Jahr ca. 500 euro gefressen. Das nenne ich teuer (lieber spät als nie bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Zu den Verschobenen Release kann ich nur sagen es gibt firmen die Verschieben ihre Spiele um 1-2 jahre und bringen dann das Spiel raus und danach jeden Monat nen neuen Patch weil das Spiel nicht fertig war (z.b. Battlefield 2 hat 3 tage nach release den ersten Patch gehabt) Da bin ich froh das die Entwickler lieber etwas länger brauchen und nicht alle nase nen patch bringen. Klar ohne patch geht nicht weil die bedingungen garnicht so getestet werden können als wenn da ein paar tausend leute auf dem server sind.

Freue mich auch auf das neue addon aber bin nicht traurig wenns ein paar tage länger dauert dann kann ich mein set wenigstens noch zusammen kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azshkandir (22. September 2009)

Mein Gott, wenn du was umsonst haben willst, geh aufn Flomarkt, aber bei WoW bist du definitiv falsch...

Was meinst du warum man für die Funktionen Geld bezahlen muss? Damit solche Spinner nicht hin und her wechseln oder sich tagtäglich neue Namen aussuchen.....
Zudem MUSS man es nicht bezahlen.. das sind alles Sonderfunktionen die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben sollen... also warum Sonderarbeit nicht auch sonderlich bezahlen? ...
Die Abbonementkosten sind auch ok... 13€ sind recht günstig wenn man diese mit den Kosten für mein Fitnessstudio (mntl. 24€ zzgl. einmalige Kosten) vergleicht.. nur mal so als Beispiel...
Wenns dir nicht passt, geh doch zu deinem tollen Aion, da bist du bei den ganzen anderen Weicheiern besser aufgehoben als hier..

DU hast keine Ahnung was Blizzard an Kosten hat, damit solche Jammerlappen wie du spielen können...

PS: Blizzard kann es sich als beste Spieleschmiede erlauben, dass Spieltermine verschoben werden.. Dafür werden die Titel von genau denjenigen gesuchtet, die am meisten rumplärren...
PPS: Haut ab mit euren wannabe Spielen, ihr werdet es euch eh nicht eingestehen dass WoW das erfolgreichste Spiel ist...


----------



## Dysan (22. September 2009)

was ein unsinn ! 10 mio accs... punkt!


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. September 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Lebe mit den Veränderungen oder hör auf.
> 
> ...



Schon alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Ich daddel weiter ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (22. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Für jede Neuerung soll man zahlen. Gerade jetzt wieder, für den Umstieg von einer Fraktion auf die andere, 20 Euro zu verlangen, oder für den Life-Stream Zugang zur Blizzcon auch in etwa soviel- ich finde das unter der Gürtellinie.



Dat kostet sogar 25&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

omg 25 € weltuntergang apokalypse now... oh halt... ich muss das ja gar nicht zahlen ist ja FREIWILLIG *ironie off*
man das sich leute immer über solche sachen mukieren müssen
blizzard zwingt niemanden dazu zu wechseln egal ob des fraktion server geschlecht oder hirn oh das gibts leider noch nich, is...also is der fraktionswechsel eigentlich ziemlich.. egal .. weil wers nich will machts nich und wers will muss halt lhnen so is das lebenxD


----------



## ZarDocKs (22. September 2009)

IIIFireIII schrieb:


> Für viele hier ist das was ganz neues.
> Ein großer Teil der Leute denkt, daß die alles ehrenamtlich und aus reiner nächstenliebe machen sollten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel Einfluss die Linken auf uns haben.! =D


----------



## Unfug (22. September 2009)

Oh noes, eine firma will geld verdienen um ihre mitarbeiter zu bezahlen, wo gibts denn sowas. so ein troll-fred, soll blizzard ihren mitarbeitern sagen: "hey ihr bekommt kein geld mehr, aber hier habt ihr ne dosi ravioli".
und alles andere erwähnte sind zusatzleistungen die man natürlich bazahlen muss, immerhin steckt da arbeit dahinter.


----------



## Realtec (22. September 2009)

wow stream zu teuer? wenn man es ohne hintergrund betrachtet, ist dies sicherlich wahr, aber überleg mal..... es entstehen kosten für die sendung des streams, außerdem wenn der stream uberbillig ist, und alles zeigt INCL hintergrund sachen, dann überleg ich mir doch 2 mal ob ich 200 euro für die blizzcon ausgebe oder 5-10 euro zahle für den stream. Den meißten ging es dort sowieso nur um EIN game, d3,s2 oder wow und diese präsentation hätten sie auch über den stream schauen könn.

2teres. ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast, aber die finanzen stehen zzt nicht sehr gut, auch wenn man es nicht ansieht, im grunde hat es jede firma ein wenig getroffen. Dazu kommt das activision blizzard ein betrieb ist, der wie jeder andere, geld machen will* um ihre serverkosten,mitarbeiter und zu letzt die eigene tasche bezahlen will, so wie jede firma halt.

3 es zwingt dich KEINER wirklich KEINER die dienste für einen fraktionswechsel, namenswechsel etc. wahrzunehmen.


hinzufügen möcht ich das dies eine neutrale meinung war, und kein wowfanboiii post. Meine meinung zu mmos sieht so aus, das sie spätestens in 3-5 jahren ausgestorben sind, weil man das rad eben nicht neu erfinden kann




*
    * Das World of Warcraft Team besteht aus 30 Abteilungen.
    * 32 Mitarbeiter arbeiten in der Programmierabteilung.
    * Der World of Warcraft Code hat über 5,5 Millionen Zeilen.
    * 51 Künstler kümmern sich um die Optik von World of Warcraft.
    * Diese Künstler haben über 1,5 Millionen grafische Elemente kreiert.
    * 123 Menschen sind an der Erschaffung der Filmsequenzen beteiligt.
    * Die Sound-Abteilung hat über 27 Stunden Musik für World of Warcraft komponiert.
    * 245 Mitarbeiter sind in der Qualitätssicherung unterwegs, um Bugs zu finden und neue Funktionen zu testen.
    * 179.184 Bugs wurden bisher in World of Warcraft gefunden.
    * 340 Mitarbeiter sind in der Buchhaltung beschäftigt.
    * 2056 Gamemasters kümmern sich um den Ingame-Support und 66 Communitymanager um die Foren.
    * Das Web-Team hat auf den Webseiten mit insgesamt 900.000 Webfiles zu kämpfen.
    * 2 Mitarbeiter sind nur dafür da um die Verwendung der Warcraft-Geschichte zu überwachen.
    * Inklusive dem Marketing würden weltweit 4600 Menschen an World of Warcraft arbeiten, 221 Arbeitsplätze müssen noch besetzt werden.
    * Die 360.000 Textzeilen von World of Warcraft beinhalten 2 Millionen Wörter und wurden in 10 Sprachen übersetzt.
    * Die World of Warcraft erstreckt sich auf 13.250 Bladeservern mit insgesamt 75.000 CPUs und 112,5 TB RAM und wird von 63 Mitarbeitern betreut.
    * Bei Blizzard selbst sind 20.000 PCs im Betrieb und haben bisher 1,3 Petabyte an Daten erschaffen.
    * World of Warcraft Classic hat 2600 Quest, The Burning Crusade hat 2700 Quest und Wrath of the Lich King zusätzliche 2350.
http://www.golem.de/0909/69928.html


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ultima Online wurde nicht billiger, aber es gab für die Treue geschenke. Wie alle jahre 5 extra skillpunkte. Nach 36 Monaten gab es das erste Ethernal Reitmount und so weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 wow toll und das hat wow ja nieeeeeeeee gemacht ne?
ich erinnere nur mal an den 4. geburtstag von wow da gabs so ein hübsches blizzard bärenbaby und du wirst es nicht glauben es war gratisxD
und wie heißts so schön nur die sachen für die man was tut sind einem auch was wert... also arsch zu und dafür kämpfen dann freut man sich gleich ein 2. loch wenns klappt.xD


----------



## Pamela1 (22. September 2009)

Ich hab nicht behauptet dass mir 25&#8364; zu teuer sind. Nur dass die Angabe vom TE nicht korrekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd den Dienst nächsten Monat auch in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## blooooooody (22. September 2009)

also... 

1. würden wir für WoW nicht mehr zahlen kannst du sicher gehen das stellen gestrichen werden und wir nichts neues mehr zu sehen bekommen werden oder noch seltener

2. haben wir auch noch eine wirtschaftskirse das heisst auch das BLIZZARD auf darunter leiden muss

3. das Starcraft und Diablo nicht gleichzeitig rauskommen ist auch gut so, dann hat man genügend zeit um das einte spiel zu spielen bis das andere erscheint

4. die neuste erweiterung bringt wieder leben in die alte welt und das finde ich gut so!

5. jammere nicht und hör auf zu spielen... achne warte das kannste ja nicht! du bist süchtig! darum meckerst und jammerst lieber wie ein kleines kind das gerade in die hose geschissen hat! 

6. BLIZZARD hinterlegt eine gute arbeit und man kann keine BUG-Freie welt erschaffen!

7. das man zu ner andere fraktion zahlen muss ist wirklich was gutes und das man dafür zahlen muss finde ich ebenso gut, weil man sonst wirklich hin und her switchen kann und dann wäre der SINN VOM KRIEG baden gegangen!

8. WoW liefert immer neue Geschichten mit (eigentlich) jedem Patch die später mal in einer anderen form wiederkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9. Liebes Buffed-Team, ihr könnt zwar nicht überall sein aber kann man in zukunft solche themen wie "ich geh nicht hin", "WoW liefert nichts neues", "ich habe aufgehört" oder ähnliches schliessen? denn sie LUTSCHEN! genau sie LUTSCHEN und ergeben keinen sinn und nehmen ofmals platz weg für die wichtigeren sachen in der Welt der Kriegskunst!


----------



## Serenis (22. September 2009)

Also ich hatt meinen Acc jetzt ein halbes Jahr auf Eis gelegt, es war Sommer und da muss ich net vorm PC versauern.
Als ich gelesen habe dass es ein neues AddOn geben wird hab ich mich gefreut, vor allem da es diesmal wirklich was NEUES gibt.
Nun werd ich zusehen dass ich noch LVL80 erreiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und at TE... Wenn Du Dich von WoW abgewandt hast wie Du schreibst dann ist es doch eigentlich unnötig hier ne Meinung wissen zu wollen!? Ignorier es einfach


----------



## Yamboo (22. September 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mit vorliegendem Thread (natürlich) auch ein wenig provokativ sein. Dennoch geht es mir primär darum, auch ein Meinungsbild von Euch zu erfahren, da mich selbst diese ach oh tolle News, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Wow-Addon erscheint, erstmalig nicht berührt hat. Bei Lichking als auch bei Burning Crusade war das anders.
> 
> ...



Wenn dich das Addon nicht anspricht, viel Spass bei Aion und HdRO.
Eine Dienstleistung kostet nunmal, wenn du deinem Auto ein neues Lenkrad spendieren willst, bekommst du das auch nicht gratis vom Hersteller.
Die Lifetime-Accounts basieren auf der Rechnung, wie lange ein Spiel gespielt wird. Und selbst MMOs werden selten länger als 18 Monate gespielt (vor WoW).
Und ja, den Aktienbesitzern, die nunmal den Kurs der Firma vorgeben, geht es ums Geld und nichts anderes.
Und Blizzard hat nicht Activision fusioniert. Blizzard ist nur ein Entwicklerstudio das Vivendi gehört(e). Die sind aus strategischen Gründen mit Activision fusioniert.
Ich freue mich auf das Addon. Ich hab schon so viele MMOs gespielt, angefangen mit DAoC, Neocron, Shadowbane und Lineage 2 bis hin zu Age of Conan und keines hat mich wirklich bei der Stange gehalten.
Natürlich ist WoW allein auf die Dauer einfach langweilig, aber es gibt genug Abwechslung abseits von MMos. Mass Effect, Fallout 3 und Venetica haben wirlich Spass gemacht und demnächst kommen ja noch Risen, Dragon Ages, Gothic 4, Mass Effect 2, Bioshock 2 ...


----------



## evalux (22. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Dann wirst du aber nichtz glücklich weil was glaubst du kommen die Leute her die AION als neue Flamewar Plattform nutzen werden? *rofl*.



Die haben mich schon zu WoW-Zeiten nicht interessiert, mir ist schon klar, das das zum Spiel dazugehört. Es werden schon nicht alle Spieler Flamer sein, auch nicht in Aion. Und ich geniess die Zeit, wo es noch genügend Spieler mit Pioniergeist und Entdecker-Faszination gibt. Flame mich dafür. Denn das ist es was ich an WoW vermisse.



> Die Bibeltreuen wow spieler sind eigentlich ganz ruhig und ergeben eine feine Community



Welche Community ausser der von CS wird das nicht von sich behaupten ? Dennoch ist die WoW-Community ziemlich elitisiert. Das merkt sie grösstenteils gar nicht, weil sie nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist und sich nicht dafür interessiert, was in Leveln unter 80 so abläuft - nämlich nichts!! 

Mag sein, dass sich das mit dem Addon ändert. Aber bis dahin ist Durststrecke.



> die Flamekinder die nebenbei 5 andere mmos spielen wirst du auch bei Aion wiedersehen. Soll ja bei AOC und War auch nicht anders gewesen sein oder irre ich?



Wer noch 5 andere MMO's spielt, ist nicht automatisch ein Flamer. Eher jemand, der noch über den eigenen Tellerrand gucken kann. Was die meisten in WoW schon nicht mehr können.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. September 2009)

bitte füttert nicht den fred, auch wenn ihr alle gegen den TE seit, bringt das diesem unötigen fred mehr posts ein...


----------



## evalux (22. September 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> bitte füttert nicht den fred, auch wenn ihr alle gegen den TE seit, bringt das diesem unötigen fred mehr posts ein...



Genau ! Haltet zusammen und seid standhaft und ignoriert das Thema. Ihr gefährdet sonst die Einführung von Cataclysm.


----------



## Azshkandir (22. September 2009)

Aion kommt und die ganzen verkorksten Kinder gehen dahin !

Das ist doch mal ein cooler Threadname, nicht?


----------



## ach was solls. (22. September 2009)

sodele meine freunde. ich spiele ab und zu mal den char von nem kumpel und es macht halt spaß 1mal pro woche zu zocken. Das worüber IHR euch aufregt ist ganz simpel. Ihr spielt zu viel, ob ich euch dabei zu nahe trete ist mir schnuppe, durch zu vieles spielen hintereinander ist es doch glasklar das man die lust verliert. das ist überall so. Das ist son tipp jetzt mal von mir der damals den gleichen fehler wie ihr gemacht hat. Sucht euch mal ein hobby außerhalb der wohnung. Ich spiele seid einigen Monaten im Verein und in der Schulmannschaft Basketball. Das ist etwas das immer spaß macht. könnt ja auch einfach mal drachen steigen oder so.. ist alles besser als pc. zockt wieviel ihr wollt aber es kommt halt auf die Mischung an. man muss die balance finden und ich finde hier sind zu viele leute die ZU VIEL ZEIT in WoW investieren. Immer nur beschweren.. das hat halt nur den grund das ihr den ganzen tag zockt und somit keine balance hat. Probiert doch mal was anderes aus, zockt weniger dann freut man sich auch mal wieder ne ini zu clearen.

just my 2 cents, NBone


----------



## Armads (22. September 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> So ich bins nochmal ich hab mir das nochmal durhc den kopf gehen lassen.
> Ich selbst bin angehender Programmiere und wenn man bedenkt das WoW seid über 5Jahren(+Beta)besteht und Sachen wie Fraktions/Rassen /Geschlechterwechsel nie vorgesehn, muss man schon sagen das die Progger da bestimmt Tag und Nacht sitzen um neues einzufügen.
> 
> Ich stell mir den Programmcode vor der bis jetzt super Funktioniert hat und plötzlich sagt die Geschäftsleitung: "Du hörma. Ich will nen Zwergen zum Tauren machen geht dat iwie?". Ich denke die hatten nen Haufen Arbeit und ich denke die Arbeit sollte auch belohnt werden.



Ich will niemanden anfallen und ich hoffe du nimmst das nicht persöhnlich aber,
Also ganz ehrlich das ist der größte schwachsinn den ich je gelesen habe. Unsere ach so lieben WoW Charactere mit denen wir so viel zeit verbracht haben sind nichts weiter als zeilen einer ganz großen tabelle.
So weit ich weis sind unsere Charactere in MySQL Tables gespeichert. Das ändern diverser werte in dieser tabelle ist etwa so schwer wie eine Scheibe Toastbrot in den Toaster zu schieben und den fertig Toast wieder aus dem Toaster zu holen.

Für so eine Simple aufgabe gebe ich nie im leben mehr als 50cent(Selbst dieser Preis ist für diese Leistung meines erachtens noch zu teuer.) aus. Selbst wenn man das per hand macht, ist das eine sache von etwa 2-3 Minuten, da das ganze aber maschinel abläuft und schon vorgecodet ist dauert das höchst wahrscheinlich nicht länger als 1ms. Und die einzige kosten die Blizzard dafür trägt, ist die Stromrechnung des computers was sie sooder so zahlen müssen.

Und für so eine "Leistung" werden 20€ Abverlang das ich nicht lache. Die Leistung für den Namenswechsel ist auch ne Lachnummer für den würd ich nicht mal 8 cent ausgeben.

Also kommt mir nicht mit der dämmlichen begründung "Das sei eine Leistung". Der Monatliche Preis für das Spiel an sich ist meiner Meinung nach völlig gerechtfertigt. Aber diese Zusatzdienste sind meiner Meinung nach völlig überteuert. Jeder Trotel kann einen Wert einer Tabelle wegradieren und einen Neuen hinschreiben <.< da braucht man kein imba progger sein der ein Spiel schreiben kann.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. September 2009)

Cataclysm wird kommen, also stellte sich auch mir die Frage ob ich hingehen werde.

Nach einer kleinen Gildensitzug im Subway um die Ecke (meine Gilde besteht bis auf 2 Ausnahmen nur aus RL-Freunden) wurde folgender Plan gefasst:

Phase 1:
Aion anschauen
Phase 2:
wenn Aion für toll befunden wurde -> Gilde wechselt
wenn Aion für Wechsel-unwürdig befunden wurde -> bis Cataclysm bei WoW bleiben
Phase 3:
mit Cataclysm-Start transt jeder von uns einen Char mit allem Accountgebunden Zeug von Horde auf Alli und wir rerollen ab Level 1 alle als Worgen

Nun, Phase 1 ist abgeschlossen, wir befinden uns in Phase 2 und haben Aion als nett aber nicht toll genug für einen Wechsel eingestuft und warten jetzt voller Vorfreude auf Cataclysm.

WoW ist für mich immer noch das beste Spiel das ich jemals gespielt habe, nur Diablo 2 hat es geschafft mich ähnlich lange zu begeistern. Zwar bin ich mit einigen Änderungen die so im Laufe der Jahre statt fanden auch nicht ganz einverstanden, kann aber damit leben.

Darüber hinaus ist WoW für mich auch eins der günstigsten Hobbies das ich kenne... Vor WoW habe ich monatlich 2 Vollpreis Konsolenspiele gekauft (~ 120 €), zur Zeit gehe ich ca. 3 mal pro Monat ins Kino wobei ich mir ca. 2 mal davon auch Nachos hohle (~ 35 €) von den ca. 150 € die ich jeden Monat in DVDs und BluRays baller mal ganz abesehen, ausserdem habe ich früher intensiv Tabletop gespielt (zur Zeit nicht mehr so aktiv) was mich monatlich so um die 150 € gekostet hat.
Da fällt WoW mit seinen 13 € + Zusatzdienste die ich mir gelegentlich mal leiste (so ca. 1 x alle 6 Monate) sehr günstig aus.

Was Zusatzleistungen und Bezahlmodelle angeht:
wünsche würde ich mir (wie vermutlich fast alle anderen aktiven WoW-Spieler auch) ein Lifetime Abo, wobei aber klar ist das das für Blizzard eine erhebliche nicht abgeschöpfte Konsumentenrente ist und somit nicht kommen wird.
Ausserdem wäre ein Massentransfer oder ähnliches nett, das wenn ich jetzt meine 4 Hordies zu Allies machen will ich einen Mengenrabatt bekomme (buy 4, pay 3 oder so) oder vielleicht sogar der ganze Gilden-Tranfer, gerade im Hinblick auf Cataclysm halte ich da meine Hoffnungen für nicht ganz unbegründet.
Ansonsten ist alles von den Preisen her völlig OK und angebracht (Stichwort: Schutzgebühr).

Die völlige Überarbeitung der alten Welt halte ich im übrigen nicht für Aufwärmung des alten Contents sondern sehe es eher als einen Dienst an der Community. Viele schreien das leveln sei so langweilig und ausgelutscht, jetzt ist es komplett neu und anders! Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus das in den Instanz-Neuauflagen nicht einfach nur die Mobs im Level angehoben werden sondern auch neue Kniffe und spektakuläre Bosstaktiken dazu kommen.


----------



## Destilatus (28. September 2009)

Ich frage mich wenn hier die ersten kommen und labern das bei Blizz nur Juden arbeiten ....


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wenn hier die ersten kommen und labern das bei Blizz nur Juden arbeiten ....


alter??? Oo


----------

